# Aion..wieso überhaupt =)



## Raaandy (31. August 2009)

hi zusammen,

ich will mal in worte fassen wieso ich aion überhaupt eine chance geben würde, und vielleicht schreibt ihr wieso ihrs tut, oder obs euch genauso geht.

es gibt genau 2 gründe, wieso ich evt. aion spiel wenn mir die beta gefällt

1. wow will ich einfach nich nochmal 
2. die konkurrenz ist einfach keine ca 13 euro im monat oder mehr wert.

das sind genau die einzigen gründe, es gibt nix was es in keinem anderen mmorpg gibt. es gibt nichmal talentbäume, sondern nur elende stigmas =( 
es gibt ein großes pvp feld, gibts in war auch, aber da vergeht im moment sogar veteranen das spielen.

die grafik is schick gibts aber auch schöner, siehe AoC oder Lotro.

wie gesagt mich reizt an aion eig. nix, aber da ich einfach ein rießen fan von mmorpgs bin, und ich keine lust mehr auf wow habe, werd ichs wohl mal teste.

obwohl es nichmal orks, zwerge, elfen oder ähnliches gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur menschen mit flügeln die dämonen oder engel artig sind.

aion erfindet mmorpgs nich neu, und deshalb is der große hype wohl nur auf eins zurück zu führen....

WIR HABEN ALLE KEIN BOCK MEHR AUF WOW wie es mir scheint.

klar kann ja jetzt ansichtssache sein, aber so denke ich es zumindest.

wir haben fast alle schonmal wow gespielt... und sind alle zur konkurrenz iwann, die aber enttäuschte hoffnung liegt jetzt in aion.

ich glaube es wird viele geben die sagen werde ich spinne, aber ich denke auch viele denken genau wie ich, oder wollens nich zugeben.


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

Naja ich hab zu deinen beiden Gründen ansich nurnoch die bessere Char erstellung bei AION, die fetten Flügel und halt der fliegende Kampf. Ich mein ich erstell mir dann nen Char der aussieht wie ein Dämon (Mage) und lasse dann im Flug einfach nen fetten Feuerregen auf meine gegner prassen. Das ist einfach eine extrem reizvolle Vorstellung^^


----------



## Sanji2k3 (31. August 2009)

Spiel die Beta...lösch deinen inhaltlich komplett subjektiven Thread.....freu dich das de was schönes spielst....


----------



## Feder und Schwert (31. August 2009)

Dein Artikel ist etwas komisch...was genau möchtest du aussagen? Das Aion an sich nicht spannend ist, aber du dich so langweilst, dass es dich dennoch reitzt?

Zu deinem Punkt das WoW so langweilg geworden ist, dass alle EX-Spieler neue Spiele suchen. Klar zum Teil stimmt das. Aber es ist normal wenn man Spiele seit jahren spielt. Ich mag WoW immer noch gern und finde das es verdient marktführer ist. Es ist für viele einfach was dabei. Als absoluter Rollenspieler habe ich auf die Aldor meine nische gefunden und freue mich über viele interressante Möglichkeiten der Rassen...aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache.

Aion hat sicher das Rad nicht neu erfunden, wird aber einen eigenen Still entwickeln. Du musst für dich wissen ob er dir passt.

Und noch ne kurze Frage Raaandy, spielst du AOC noch?


----------



## Membaris (31. August 2009)

Ich wechsel zu Aion weil ich einmal was komplett neues uns anderes sehen will. WoW ist ein nettes Spiel keine frage. Aber immer die selbe Sch***e jeden Tag sehen zu müssen kotzt mich an. Vielleicht werde ich das irgendwann mal auch bei Aion sagen. Aber ich hoffe das ich das nicht werde. Aion sah schon von vornherrein Geil aus. Und ob es dort jetzt Orks, Zwerge oder Elfen gibt juckt mich net die Bohne. Ich kann ihn mir ja so erstellen wie ich will ^^

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Öhm so ganz unrecht haste nicht aber

Aion erfindet das rad nicht neu das stimmt, aber das auge spielt mit!
Fakt ist auch das die abies  der kern des games ist und da erstmal hin kommen will verdient sein
Es macht rund um einen wirklich tollen eindruck- bis auf Gameguard 

Gehipt wurde bisher jedes neue MMO 
AoC  war ein reinfall stimme ich zu 
War kann ich nix zusagen 

Und ja Wow ist langweilig, es ist einfach ausgelutscht, da hilft nicht mal mehr ein Eimer wasser 

Klar werden viele wegen vorhergegangenen mmo's zu Aion gehen seis durch freunde gehipt  oder weil die anderen mmo's langweilig geworden sind oder zu tode genervt wurden bzw werden

Du dafst nur nicht vergessen 
Auf der liste kommen noch so ein paar giganten Stargate World ( mmo ) und The old Republik

Da trennen sich dann auch wieder viele von WoW, Hdro,AoC, War und Aion 


Es ist gehopst wie gesprungen wenn einem was gefällt bleibt man dabei


----------



## Raaandy (31. August 2009)

nein ich möchte das spiel auch nicht schlecht machen.

ich hab mir nur überlegt wieso ein spiel, das keine inovation hat, so einen hype auslöst.
für mich liegt es darin das es für viele ein licht im tunnel der schlechten mmorpgs is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich langweile mich nich soooo sehr, ich möchte nur ab und zu ein schönes mmorpg spielen. das gibts für mich nur in wow, dahin möcht ich aber nichmehr. also is wohl aion die nächste station beta abwarten.


----------



## Raaandy (31. August 2009)

ps. nein ich spiele aoc nichmehr.

muss mal ein lob an alle aussprechen, das dass hier gesittet zu geht ohne flames.


----------



## Berserkius (31. August 2009)

Habe WoW,War,AoC, vorher gespielt. Ich bin auf der Suche nach was neuen und erhoffe mir sehr viel bei Aion. Hatte es irgendwo schon mal geschrieben da bei Aion Wert auf kleine Sachen gegeben werden ( *Dorf mit den schönen Brunnen, Fische im Wasser und der Char agiert darauf *). Da die Asiaten viel Erfahrungen mit Abenteuer-Games haben wie z.B Secret of Mana/Zelda usw... Ich hoffe darauf das Aion das top Produkt der nächsten Jahre für mich sein wird..


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Also an Aion reizt mich eine Menge
Die gegenden Erkunden  
Das Combo System

Gigantische PvP schlachten über 3 ebenen  (  ich bin eigentlich kein PvP spieler )

Und vorallem die dritte NPC rasse die mit kämpft oder dich in die Knie zwingt ich denke schon das es einbischen was neues hat! 

Hups fast vergessen die einfach nur extrem großen Städte


----------



## Membaris (31. August 2009)

Nicht zu vergessen das noch Final Fantasy XIV auch noch raus kommt. Aber mal zurück zum Thema. Ich mein WoW wird demnächst 5 Jahre alt.
Ich habe davon 3 Jahre gespielt. Und ich kann die Welt echt nicht mehr sehen. Sei es Azeroth, SW oder Nordend. Das im neuen Addon die alte
Welt zerstört wird macht bei mir den eindruck das Blizz versucht den Rettungsanker zu werfen. Sorry, aber auch wenns Storytechnisch passt (hab Warcraft nie gespielt deshalb weiß ich nicht ob es so ist) finde ich es doch ein wenig übertrieben. Auch das man jetzt dort fliegen kann ist totaler quatsch. Und nur fünf 
Level aufsteigen?! Klingt nach "Wir kriegen das nicht rechtzeitig fertig also schnell entwickeln und ab in die Läden bevor ein besseres mmo raus kommt"!
Naja ich habe WoW für immer den Rücken gekehrt. Ich komme nicht wieder. Ich freue mich sehr auf Aion. Das Spiel war in der CB echt super. Und bald geht es richtig los. *ICH* kann es jedem empfehlen der A: was neues will und B: kein bock mehr auf WoW hat

So long  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (31. August 2009)

Raaandy sucht doch schon seid Monaten ein anderes MMO, und verfasst solche Threads im RoM, AoC, WAR und Aion Forum, glaube im SW:TOR war auch mal einer, schlichtweg nicht beachten.


----------



## Düstermond (31. August 2009)

Warum Aion? Weil ich mal wieder was frisches Spielen möchte.


----------



## Tikume (31. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> 2. die konkurrenz ist einfach keine ca 13 euro im monat oder mehr wert.



Sehe ich anders. Es gibt einige MMO's die das wert sind und sich weitaus deutlicher als Aion von Wow unterscheiden.


----------



## Squizzl (31. August 2009)

warum aion??? schon der soundtrack is der hammer bei dem game! der is schon grund genug zum spielen für mich

man kann ja von den gelben sagen was man will aber ordentliche games produzieren scheint bei denen angeboren zu sein.


----------



## Heldentod1 (31. August 2009)

Als ich mal bei nem kumpel was CB gezoggt hatte wusste ich sofort das game wird mich wieder richtig zum suchten bringen^^


ich weiß nich warum aber wenn ich ein gutes bier trink dann denk ich auch nich drüber nach warum es gut ist es reicht das es gut ist^^


----------



## igful (31. August 2009)

Das ist ein interessantes Spiel . lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bedzi (31. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt das beste.... bis blizz das neue mmorpg rausbrint... das wird alle mmorpgs aufenmal wegboxxen




das einzige was hier weggeboxt wird,ist deine lächerliche kommentar!^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Wieso denken eigentlich manche Leute, dass sie ihren geistigen Dünnschieß unbedingt  dorthin verfrachten müssen wo es jeder lesen kann? Ich meine, mir geht die Meinung von anderen Leuten sowieso schon ziemlich am Hintern vorbei, aber wenn dann noch jemand eine total unqualifizierten Beitrag ohne Hand und Füß, welcher nur so vor subjektivität strotzt und gefüllt ist mit den schönsten Gerüchten die das Internet hergibt verfasst, dann frage ich ich mich ob diese Person vor kurzen ihre masochistische Ader entdeckt hat und drauf steht von anderen Leuten in nur jeder erdenklichen Art geflamed zu werden.

Sagmal was erwartest du eigentlich? Du hast hier einen Haufen von Leuten hocken, die sich zum Teil schon seid zwei Jahren auf dieses Spiel freuen und dann kommst du mit etwas was höhst wahrscheinlich nichteinmal die Löcher in deinen Socken interessiert.

... ich lege mich wieder schlafen.


----------



## Honoris (31. August 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Wieso denken eigentlich manche Leute, dass sie ihren geistigen Dünnschieß unbedingt  dorthin verfrachten müssen wo es jeder lesen kann? Ich meine, mir geht die Meinung von anderen Leuten sowieso schon ziemlich am Hintern vorbei, aber wenn dann noch jemand eine total unqualifizierten Beitrag ohne Hand und Füß, welcher nur so vor subjektivität strotzt und gefüllt ist mit den schönsten Gerüchten die das Internet hergibt verfasst, dann frage ich ich mich ob diese Person vor kurzen ihre masochistische Ader entdeckt hat und drauf steht von anderen Leuten in nur jeder erdenklichen Art geflamed zu werden.
> 
> Sagmal was erwartest du eigentlich? Du hast hier einen Haufen von Leuten hocken, die sich zum Teil schon seid zwei Jahren auf dieses Spiel freuen und dann kommst du mit etwas was höhst wahrscheinlich nichteinmal die Löcher in deinen Socken interessiert.
> 
> ... ich lege mich wieder schlafen.




100% sign

no more comments needed


----------



## Valin dX (31. August 2009)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> WoW ist und bleibt das beste.... bis blizz das neue mmorpg rausbrint... das wird alle mmorpgs aufenmal wegboxxen




wieso zur hölle kann man seine meinung vom nem game was man nich mag behalten ?
bzw.
kann man diese meinung nich ordentlich rüberbringen in dem man wie sagt man öh argumentiert?
ich will nich meinen das ich jetze ne kanone in deutsch bin aber wenn mir was nich gefällt bring ich das auch mit argumenten zum aus druck und sagt  nich sowas wie Blizz=krass und NCsoft=shit
meine meinung jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: vergessen was zum topic zu schreiben. ^^'

also da WoW den reiz für mich verloren hatt und viele meiner gildenleute hab ich mir gedacht das ichs erstma anteste in der beta (obs zb auch auf meinem rechner läuft xD) also mal schaun wenn nich muss ich mir was anderes überlegen mal schaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kindgenius (31. August 2009)

Also ich warte sehnsüchtig auf Aion, weil 

- 2 Jahre Wow mit 5 80er genug sind.
- immer dasselbe wird auch irgendwann langweilig.
- ich einfach mal ein Tapetenwechsel haben will.


Wow ist immer noch ein gutes Spiel, keine Frage, aber es wird halt langsam langweilig. Normal spiele ich ein Spiel und das wird mir nach höchstens 3 Wochen langweilig, aber 2 Jahre WoW, das ist mehr als genug.


----------



## Raaandy (31. August 2009)

> Wieso denken eigentlich manche Leute, dass sie ihren geistigen Dünnschieß unbedingt dorthin verfrachten müssen wo es jeder lesen kann? Ich meine, mir geht die Meinung von anderen Leuten sowieso schon ziemlich am Hintern vorbei, aber wenn dann noch jemand eine total unqualifizierten Beitrag ohne Hand und Füß, welcher nur so vor subjektivität strotzt und gefüllt ist mit den schönsten Gerüchten die das Internet hergibt verfasst, dann frage ich ich mich ob diese Person vor kurzen ihre masochistische Ader entdeckt hat und drauf steht von anderen Leuten in nur jeder erdenklichen Art geflamed zu werden.
> 
> Sagmal was erwartest du eigentlich? Du hast hier einen Haufen von Leuten hocken, die sich zum Teil schon seid zwei Jahren auf dieses Spiel freuen und dann kommst du mit etwas was höhst wahrscheinlich nichteinmal die Löcher in deinen Socken interessiert.
> 
> ... ich lege mich wieder schlafen.



- weil das ein forum ist wo man diskutieren kann
- wenn dir die meinung von anderen egal is dann schau dir die news an und meide die foren! denn die werden nunmal von subejektiven beiträgen geprägt
- ob der beitrag unqualifiziert war oder nicht ist subjektives empfinden, der ein oder andere denkt genauso
- gerüchte hab ich keine gestreut -.- 
- und zuguter letzt schmeiß ich socken weg die löcher haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so und nun kannst solangsam auch wieder aufwachen, und dirn ordentlicehn beitrag zum thema überlegen.

nochmal ich will das spiel nich flamen! 

ich finde es nur komisch das, dass spiel so gehypt wird.

- ohne herausragende story
- ohne tolle neurungen

zu den punkten die hier aufgeführt wurden die, für sie neuerungen sein sollen

fliegen: wie ich gelesen hab geht das nur in wirklich freien arealen, ansonsten muss gelaufen werden (ohne mount, denn die gibts nich)
mit rießen städten: is schön und gut, muss man aber überal hinlaufen. bzw. es gibt ein großes portal mit dem das ein bischen gelöst wurde.
das pvp system: ist für casuals sehr schlecht, da diejenigen die viel spielen können, diejenigen abfarmen werden die nur ab und zu spielen können (familie, arbeit etc.)


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. August 2009)

die grafik soll in lotro schöner sein? find ich nicht...
ich find aion im allgemeinen besser als wow und vieles andere...


----------



## Zetho (31. August 2009)

Meine Gründe:

1. Unfassbare Atmoshpäre
2. Sehr gutes Klassendesign
3. 8 Klassen sind genug um für Abwechslung zu sorgen und wenig genug um im PvP einen Überblick zu behalten (Vergleich WoW sind mit untersch. Builds schon eig. über 20 Klassen -> zumindest ich hab' da keinen Überblick mehr)
4. 3,5 mio Asiaten können sich nicht irren
5. Style

Und dazu kommt natürlich, dass ich echt keinen Bock mehr auf WoW hab'.


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Irgendwie nervt es ein bischen wenn man bei jeden neuen MMO was rauskommt blizzardkiller liest oder Aion vs WoW  oder ähnliches
Viele vergessen auch wie bescheiden WoW am anfang war, noch bevor der Hipe angerannt kam!  

Aion hat eine chance verdient, also sollte man so wie jedes andere MMO auch ihm die chance geben was zu werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Seit dem 12. Feb  05 gurke ich in wow rum, bisher konnte kein anderes mmo mein interesse so stark wecken wie Aion- und das soll was heißen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argony (31. August 2009)

AoC war einfach Brilliant... auf Papier, dennoch hatt mir der Sommer (12 Wochen Ferien gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) richtig Spaß gemacht und das war das erste mal das ich Nächte für Nächte durch gefarmt bin (Grinding da Quest-Mangel) bis ich das max. lvl erreicht hatte (Assassin 80). PvP war noch Unbalanciert wenn überhaupt vorhanden ^^ kahm ja erst neulich raus glaub ich.

WARhammer Online fand ich ebenfalls geil, nur wollten meine freunde es nicht spielen und somit hatt es sich für mich erledigt, war der fall bei AoC, habe dort deshalb ebenfalls aufgehört.

WoW is so langweilig wenn man alleine Lvln muss (freunde alle vorher schon angefangen zu spielen/ alle schon End-Game/ teilweise weniger zeit), hab neulich meinen pala endlich auf 80 gebracht und nun kann ich mit ihnen spielen ^^. Ein Spiel macht erst dann Spaß wenn man es Gemeinsam Spielen kann (ohne geflame und Geheule) ich beschwere mich in der regel nie über n game, will anderen das spiel nicht versauen ^^ und somit hab ich mehr spaß als andere die käse brauchn xD.

Aion werden ebenfalls mehrere freunde, hoffe auch auf einige familien mitglieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kaufen und gemeinsam spielen ^^ wird denk ich auch ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## Kizna (31. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> so und nun kannst solangsam auch wieder aufwachen, und dirn ordentlicehn beitrag zum thema überlegen.



*gähn* wieder richtig wach. So, eigentlich fand ich meinen Flame soweit ganz gut formuliert. Knackig, würzig und auch schön beleidigend. Was soll ich also noch zu dir schreiben oh du der sich so unglaublich mit der Geschichte von Aion auseinander gesetzt hast und über alles bescheid weißt? Ich glaube du würdest mit deinen beitrag viel Erfolg ernten wenn du dich wieder in dein WoW oder sonst was Forum trollen würdest. Wobei nein, lass die armen WoW'ler in Ruhe, die haben schon genug Dampfpfeifen. 

Ach ja, ich denke etwas produktives (lustiges Wort hmm, dürftest du noch nie in den Mund genommen haben oder jemals in irgend einer Art geschrieben haben) wäre nett. 

Es gab schon einmal einen Beitrag über die Geschichte von Aion. Hier nocheinmal die Kurzzusammenfassung meines Beitrages: Eine gewaltige Lore hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile. Natürlich dient sie im ersten Moment dazu Kunden anzulocken, allerdings hat sich das Spiel dann auch immer an diese Handlung zu halten. Man nehme einfach mal Lotro und Aoc als Beispiel. Beide besitzen eine großartige Lore und dennoch schmachten beide nur ein Nischendasein. Ein Spiel welches nicht an einer Rahmenhandlung gekettet ist kann sich selbst entwickeln und entfalten. Die Community hat die möglichkeit aktiv am Geschehen teilzunehmen und genaus das ist es was ein mmo ausmacht.

Punkt zwei die "Großartigen Neuerungen" ... Aion ist immer noch in mmo. Klar wir könnten ego shooter Perspektiven einbauen, die Möglichkeit über die Zivilisation einer Stadt zu wachen und sie auszubauen, unsere eigenen Ponys züchten, mit freunden shopen gehen ... wtf ... du kannst das Rad nicht neu erfinden. Ein mmo ist und bleibt immer ein mmo und hier gibt es nunmal feste Bestandteile.

Zu deinen Kritik Punkten sag ich einfach mal nein. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger nur nein.

... gut zum PvP System kann ich mir es nicht verkneifen. SCHEIS AUF DIE CASUALS die alles für nichts wollen. Wo gibt es denn sowas? Wenn du dir einen Porsche kaufen willst dann gehst du auch erst hart dafür arbeiten und nicht einfach in den Shop und fährst damit raus. Warum soll es in einen Spiel anders sein. Ich will keine beschisenen Epix an denen mir nichts liegt weil ich sie hinterher geschmießen kriege. Ich will auf meine Schultern gucken können und denken dass sie nicht jeder Depp hat. Ich werde nie den höhsten Rang erreichen, dafür fehlt mir die Zeit und mein Studium ist mir zu wichtig, aber kannst du es anderen Leuten nicht gönnen es zu schaffen? Du bist auch so einer der schreit: "Olo scheiß Arbeitloser, besorg dir ein Leben", oder? Genau diese Schreiaffen sind die leute die nicht mit ihren eigenen Leben klar kommen und es an anderen leuten auslassen müssen.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Aldaria (31. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> ... aion erfindet mmorpgs nich neu...



Hat auch WoW nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 WoW hat auch bei Ultima Online abgeschaut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haracka (31. August 2009)

Finde auch das NcSoft mehr für die Spieler tut Blizzard macht das nicht die machen eigendlich nur was die für gut finden z.ß es wahr ja immer die reden in Wow mal Housing einfügen aber das wird ja in Wow nie kommen.Und in Aion soll es bald kommen.

Jetzt mal zum Thema Wow wird mit der Zeit langweilig weil es immer leichter wird.
Und ich hoffe mal das NcSoft es besser machen wird.

Was mich an aion reizt ist einfach alles es sieht gut aus, dann die geilen Kombos das Pvp gebiet die Klassen erstellung und der Charme´. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (31. August 2009)

Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich vor nem Monat mit WoW aufgehört habe weil mich das Spiel seit Wotlk und speziell 3.2 derbe ankotzt. Nur leider mag ich MMO's zu gerne um mich komplett einer anderen Sorte von Games zuzuwenden. Nach dem Feierabend noch chillig was questen oder was pvp hat einfach was.
Und da kommt für mich einfach nur Aion infrage. Die Grafik und das neue Feeling haben was für sich und ich hoffe auch auf eine reifere Community als in WoW. Allein schon dass man viel als Gruppe zusammenarbeiten muss stimmt mich optimistisch.

mfg
Velo


----------



## Aldaria (31. August 2009)

Haracka schrieb:


> Finde auch das NcSoft mehr für die Spieler tut Blizzard



Siehst ja auch nur schon an dem Download des Beta clients. Auf wunsch wurde der Client noch von anderen Partnern und mit Bittorrent zu verfügung gestellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Oder andere wünsche wie Augenfarben und drehbare Kamara, wurde auch auf wunsch implementiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## №1 _ηēXǿ-™ (31. August 2009)

genau desswegen werde ich Aion auch eine Chance geben.


----------



## LouisVanGeest (31. August 2009)

hier spricht mir einer nach dem anderen aus der Seele.....

tut gut zu lesen das ich nicht alleine seien werde in AION..

WOW ist ein Schiff das auf ne fette Sandbank aufgelaufen ist und der Besatzung so langsam aber sicher das Süßwasser ausgeht...

AION ist die Fregatte die frischen neuen Wind unter den Segeln hat xD


lg


----------



## mmoadvisor (31. August 2009)

Ich hab mir bei Aion jetzt ein Account erstellt.
1. Brauche ich für die Openbeta am 6.Sep. einen Betakey?
2. Wenn ja woher bekomme ich einen?


----------



## LouisVanGeest (31. August 2009)

mmoadvisor schrieb:


> Ich hab mir bei Aion jetzt ein Account erstellt.
> 1. Brauche ich für die Openbeta am 6.Sep. einen Betakey?
> 2. Wenn ja woher bekomme ich einen?




woher so genau weis keiner...
von buffed gewiss ncsoft selbst und anderen anbietern... 
amazon hat sich von der OB aktion ausgeschlossen..


lg


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

Entweder du hast schon einen von der closed beta oder aber du hast dir Aion vorbestellt dann bekommst einen per email  ( wobei ich das mit der email nur vermute)


----------



## mmoadvisor (31. August 2009)

danke


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> amazon hat sich von der OB aktion ausgeschlossen..
> 
> 
> lg





Hab ich da was verpast?  woher hast Du die info wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Enyalios (31. August 2009)

Also ich finde Raandy´s Beitrag sehr lesenswert und durchaus eines Sticky für würdig !

Was ein Hipe auch ...


----------



## LouisVanGeest (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Hab ich da was verpast?  woher hast Du die info wenn ich fragen darf?





Amazon Support Forum

http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussio...Mx206YIZI83WXOJ



Hier als Text direkt.....


Guten Tag, Herr Marschollek,

vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben an Amazon.de

Amazon.de nimmt leider nicht an allen Open Beta Aktionen teil.Die letzte Aion Beta Aktion war von 14.-17.8 und ist leider abgelaufen. Ein weitere Aktion ist nicht geplant.

Sie erhalten also wie gewohnt einige Tage vor Release einen Code, um Bonusitems, den früheren Zugang und Server-

und Charakter-Vorauswahl zum Spiel zu bekommen.

Ich hoffe ich konnte Ihnen helfen und wünsche Ihnen noch eine schöne Woche!


----------



## Dungorn (31. August 2009)

LouisVanGeest schrieb:


> Amazon Support Forum
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/gp/forum/cd/discussio...Mx206YIZI83WXOJ
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    verdammt


----------



## Zetho (31. August 2009)

Dungorn schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Geht mir grade genau so. Oo


----------



## LouisVanGeest (31. August 2009)

mvposse schrieb:


> JAAAAAAAAAA ich freu mich  die spinner haben umsonst bezahlt




wie meinst!??!?

mit den closed beta keys ist es weiterhin möglich an betas teilzunehmen... sei es closed oder open..



EDIT: sry meine den Pre Order Keys^^


----------



## Kafka (31. August 2009)

is nurnoch woher den beziehen xD Naja die nächsten Tage dürften es wohl zeigen^^


----------



## Kopernium (31. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> die grafik is schick gibts aber auch schöner, siehe AoC oder Lotro.




Beides gespielt, beides sieht grottig aus im Gegensatz zu Aion (vorallem AoC ist mega langweilig, was die Casts angeht und die Figuren sehen sehr statisch in der Welt aus). Und Lotro ist schon uralt.


----------



## Kopernium (31. August 2009)

Hmm...hab schon 4 Jahre WoW gespielt, aber ich hab gemerkt, dass WoW sich nicht weiter entwickelt, ich es aber schon, und daher hab ich mich für ein Spiel entschieden, was, meiner Meinung nach, das Genre weiterentwickelt.


----------



## mvposse (31. August 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Hmm...hab schon 4 Jahre WoW gespielt, aber ich hab gemerkt, dass WoW sich nicht weiter entwickelt, ich es aber schon, und daher hab ich mich für ein Spiel entschieden, was, meiner Meinung nach, das Genre weiterentwickelt.


und aion entwickelt sich von heute auf morgen gleich??


----------



## Sugarwarlock (31. August 2009)

also ich find an aion cool, dass man im flug kämpfen kann, gabs vorher net^^. irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, dass aion es als erstes mmo schafft, pvp und pve ordentlich zu verknüpfen. ich leg mich nicht gern auf eine sache fest aber in wow war pvp einfach so low wenn man kein pala, dk oder über skiller war (der ich leider nicht bin^^). ich verspreche mir einfach in aion ein gutes PvPvE und dadurch auch viel abwechslung


----------



## Noxiel (31. August 2009)

Offtopic und Beleidigung entfernt.


----------



## Ascalonier (31. August 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wie gesagt mich reizt an aion eig. nix, aber da ich einfach ein rießen fan von mmorpgs bin, und ich keine lust mehr auf wow habe, werd ichs wohl mal
> 
> WIR HABEN ALLE KEIN BOCK MEHR AUF WOW wie es mir scheint.



wow ist nicht lagweiliger geworden oder aion hat kein Reiz, nein

du bist älter und reifer geworden!
finde dich damit ab das du die Spiele nicht mehr so prickelnt  findest, vorerst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elborian (1. September 2009)

Na wartet mal alle ab AION finde ich richtig Super Geil aber Nsoft wird noch 1 drauf legen mit Guild Wars 2 und da bin mir Super sicher die beiden werden dass rennen machen aber mal abwarten was sich noch so ergibt also bitte don't flames XD bleibt mal alle locker hier............... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ob WoW,HDRO,WAR,AOC etc jedes Spiel hat seine nische jeder muss für sich entscheiden was ihm spass macht.....

MFG euer ELBO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kopernium (1. September 2009)

Elborian schrieb:


> ...jeder muss für sich entscheiden was ihm spass macht.....



Das ist das einizge was zählt...finde den GW 2 Trailer auch genial vorallem das Technick-Versierte Volk sieht genial aus! Habe Aion gekauft werde mir aber auch sicher GW 2 angucken, zumal es auch wieder keine monatliche Gebühr kosten wird...


----------



## Nyanko (1. September 2009)

Ganz einfache Sache: Da Blizz scheinbar nur noch darauf aus ist die Cash-Cow bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag ordentlich zu melken, und keine Lust hat auch nur ansatzweise den "alten" Flair wieder aufleben zu lassen ist irgendwann einfach Schluss. Mal davon ab das ich für meinen Teil eh ein großer Fan von Spielen aus Fernost bin, und grad das mit dem rumflattern und "ehrliches/echtes" PvP lässt ja kaum Wünsche offen.

Man könnte ja jetzt noch auf den netten Herrn mit dem Brett vorm Kopf eingehen und ne neue WoW-Pala-PvP Diskussion anfangen, aber lass es mal. Ich denke nur das solche Leute die ersten sind die mal wieder Klasse XY zuflamen und rumjammern weil ses net gebacken bekommen besser zu werden und sich mit anderen Klassen auseinanderzusetzten..
Wo wir schon bei einem weiteren Statement wären was ich persönlich sehr schön finde. 
GC sinngemäß: Wenn in Foren viel rumgeheult wird, werden sich das die Designer anschauen und meistens auf den Schluss kommen dass das balancing passt und nur der Skill/Stigmaverteilung mist war beim Mamaschreier. *g*
Blizz hat das in Classic auch ne Zeitlang mehr oder weniger gut durchgesetzt, ist dann aber anfangs BC in die Knie gegangen und hat nach den größten Weinern Änderungen vorgenommen. Folge ist die momentan katastrophale Situation in BG's/Arena (1800+) die viele dazu bewegt hat nen Schlussstrich zu ziehen, zzgl. den anderen fehlgeschlagen Spielelementen.

Edith meint das Mod schneller war als meiner einer cO


----------



## mvposse (1. September 2009)

Nyanko schrieb:


> .. weil Nerven verloren? :> Sry, aber das einzige was ich deinen Beiträgen entnehmen kann is sinnloser spam, also lieber mal 2 Gänge runterschalten und sich auf ein normales Niveau begeben, ansonsten machste dir hier nur Feinde.


und die feinde mach ich mir weil du es sagst? oder weil ich meine meihnung sage?


----------



## Nyanko (1. September 2009)

Ok, des war mein Editierter Post. Aber: Sicher nich weil ich es sag, aber schau dir einfach ein paar andere Reaktionen an. Freie Meinungsäußerung ist sicher nichts falsches, aber wie man etwas sagt (bzw. hier schreibt) ist nunmal ausschlaggebend.

Nich falsch verstehen, ich meins sicher nicht böse mit dir.. nur als Wink mit der Blockhütte sozusagen.


----------



## Zapler (1. September 2009)

Ich werd Aion spielen da es Wesentlich schwieriger ist als Wow da konte ich mich mit 3 Elite mobs Gleichzeitig Anlegen und gewinnen bei Aion sind schon 2 normale Mobs manchmal ein Problem wen sie im lvl über den spieler sind
Auch hoffe ich auf einen besseren Kundensupport als bei WoW.Schreibt man ein ticket dauerts manchmal stunden(ok kann an überlastung liegen).Aber die Gm´s sind dazu noch unfreundlich sagt der eine z.b tut mir leid das können wir nich machen sagt dan der nächste kein problem schon erledigt.Auch habe ich mal Erlebt das die Gamkart von einen Spieler die er sich neu im laden gekauft hat nicht funktioniert er ruft den support an die sagen da kann man nichts machen und als er sagt das er dafür geld bezahlt hat und das er seine Spielzeit will sagt der Support einfach nur wens ihn nicht passt kann er ja aufhören zu spielen


----------



## Kopernium (1. September 2009)

Der Ton macht die Musik!


----------



## mvposse (1. September 2009)

Nyanko schrieb:


> Ok, des war mein Editierter Post. Aber: Sicher nich weil ich es sag, aber schau dir einfach ein paar andere Reaktionen an. Freie Meinungsäußerung ist sicher nichts falsches, aber wie man etwas sagt (bzw. hier schreibt) ist nunmal ausschlaggebend.
> 
> Nich falsch verstehen, ich meins sicher nicht böse mit dir.. nur als Wink mit der Blockhütte sozusagen.


a also doch macht der ton die musik


----------



## mvposse (1. September 2009)

Kopernium schrieb:


> Der Ton macht die Musik!


dieb das wollte ich sagen

ach ja habe ich ja


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Hallo Herr Marschollek
Ich grüsse sie.
Danke für die info.

Da sind mache bestimmt traurig.....


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> *gähn* wieder richtig wach. So, eigentlich fand ich meinen Flame soweit ganz gut formuliert. Knackig, würzig und auch schön beleidigend. Was soll ich also noch zu dir schreiben oh du der sich so unglaublich mit der Geschichte von Aion auseinander gesetzt hast und über alles bescheid weißt? Ich glaube du würdest mit deinen beitrag viel Erfolg ernten wenn du dich wieder in dein WoW oder sonst was Forum trollen würdest. Wobei nein, lass die armen WoW'ler in Ruhe, die haben schon genug Dampfpfeifen.
> 
> Ach ja, ich denke etwas produktives (lustiges Wort hmm, dürftest du noch nie in den Mund genommen haben oder jemals in irgend einer Art geschrieben haben) wäre nett.
> 
> ...



ah danke das du es selbst zugibst, bist nur ein kleiner flamer, der es nich erträgt wenn jemand eine andere meinung zu einem spiel hat als du...und dann schön bleidigend wirst wie in diesem post auch. Armutszeugnis!

du könntest mitarbeiter von der bildzeitung werden, reißt ständig meine posts auseinander, und behauptest sachen die ich nie gesagt habe.

1. ich hab nie behauptet ich würde die geschichte von aion kennen, ich hab die trailer gesehen welche die geschichte erzählen. die fand ich lahm.
2. das ich über alles bescheid wüsste hab ich auch niemals gesagt.
3. einen beitrag von spiel x setzt man nunmal nicht ins forum von spiel y, deshalb kam er hier rein. 
4. dampfpfeife zack wieder beleidigt, bist ein ganz toller...
5. produktiv ob dus glaubst oder nich, schon öfter geschrieben, gesagt und was noch viel wichtiger is getan. im gegensatz zu meinem posts, bzw. threads die, community dazu bewegen soll sich auszutauschen, sind deine antworten kontra produktiv, beleidigend und lächerlich.
6. man kann das rad natürlich nicht neu erfinden, aber schau doch mal WAR zumindest mit den PQ´s war das ne super neuerung
7. mit dem pvp system fällt oder steht ein spiel, ich gehe mal einfach davon aus das bei wow 50% der spieler casuals sind. jetzt kommen die zu aion, wollen pvp mitmischen werden nur abgefarmt, total lustig für die nichtwahr? NEIN, sie werden in aion kein spaß am pvp haben. wenn ihnen das pvp dann keinen spaß macht, werden sie aion verlassen. udn somit würde aion ein haufen spieler verlieren.
8. dein punkt ich würde es anderen leuten nicht gönnen, zeigt das du entweder nich in der lage bist meinen post zu verstehen, oder ihn nur überflogen hast.
ich sage nur wenn aion und so sieht es aus, wenig wert auf die casual spieler legt, das spiel sehr schenll kundschaft verlieren kann/wird.
9. zu deiner anmutung ich würde arbeitslose beleidigen, kann ich nur sagen wie lächerlich dein beitrag überhaupt ist. zum glück haben in meiner familie alle arbeitsplätze aber ich weiß wie schwer es ist einen zu finden in der heutigen zeit, deshalb liegt mir so eine beleidigung auch fern. 
10. nachdem ich deinen lächerlichen post jetzt auseinander genommen hab, stellt sich wohl raus das du der schreiaffe bist, der mit seinem leben nicht klar kommt oder? naja zum glück bin ich nich wie du und unterstell einfach leuten etwas, da liefer ich doch lieber fakten. solltest dich auchmal darauf beziehen, deine beleidigungen langweilen doch stark.



> Ich werd Aion spielen da es Wesentlich schwieriger ist als Wow



habe schon von betatestern gehört, das spiel soll in instanzen identisch oder noch einfach sein.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Ich denke dem ist nichts weiter hinzuzufügen außer dass du dir selbst wiedersprichst. Ich habe meine Meinung klar wiedergegeben so wie du deine und das werde ich akzeptieren. Es ist einfach noch viel zu früh um mich an so einer Debatte zu beteiligen. Ich hoffe du wirst glücklich in Aion, soweit du es dann überhaupt spielst und dass wir uns dort nicht begegnen werden.


----------



## Baladan (1. September 2009)

ehm das gehört nich unbedingt zu diesem thema und geht an die leute die schon das vergnügen hatten aion zu testen als ich aion sah war ich begeistert bis zu dem zeitpunkt als ich in nen ingame vid sah das man nen gegner anklicken kann dann nen skill used und der char läuft dem automatisch nach da ich begeisterter pvp spieler bin hat es meine freude doch sehr getrübt sprich mann kann sich keine vorteile mit movement verschafen nun meine frage geht das vll doch das leute die ihren char manuel steuern und zb um ihren gegner herum laufen sich vorteile verschafen können?


----------



## Vartez (1. September 2009)

> obwohl es nichmal orks, zwerge, elfen oder ähnliches gibt  nur menschen mit flügeln die dämonen oder engel artig sind.


Da hat wer keine Ahnung...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man kann sein  Char aussehen lassen wie man will selbst wie Obama, Merkel oder was weiß ich =p

Meine gründe sind : 
- gute Geschichte
- geile Grafik
- KEINE Talentbäume
- Combo System
- viel PvP
- 6 Leute in einer Gruppe
- Charerstelung
- Kleidung färben
- Crafting System (könnte aber nen tacken besser sein)
- Aussehen der NPC's (sehen nicht alle gleich aus)
- Flügel und Luftkampf
- und das man nich so schnell kaputt geht im PvP wie in WoW =P


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Vartez schrieb:


> Da hat wer keine Ahnung...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wieso hab ich keine ahnung? sieht obama, merkel oder sonst wer aus wie ein fantasy wesen? etwa ork oder elfen? nein, aber die möglichkeiten seinen char zu gestalten sind schon rießig da geb ich dir recht.

zu deinen punkten:

-das mit der geschichte lass ich jetzt mal so stehen, is ja rein subjektiv.
-geile grafik, gibt es auch in anderen spielen wo sie eig. noch besser aussieht auch wenns einige nich hören wollen.
-was ist denn an KEINEN Talentbäumen so toll? garnix, man hat viel weniger möglichkeiten seinen char individuell zu gestalten.
-combosystem, gabs wenn auch in andere form, schon in aoc und auch in war siehe schwertmeister erst die attacke dann konnte man die nächste machen(balance aufbauen)
-viel pvp, pvp system is ja auch schon lang und breit diskutiert worden
-6 leute inner gruppe, sind ja jetzt nich wirklich ne neuerung
-charerstellung, muss man sagen is super, aber is sie in aoc auch
-kleidung färben = WAR
-crafting kann ich nix zu sagen, muss man wohl neidlos sagen is wow der primus
-npc´s kenne kein mmorpg wo sie gleich aussehen
-flügel und luftkampf, jup das is was neues =)
-das man nich so schnell kaputt geht, wie ich gelesen hab wird derjenige belohnt der ganz viel pvp macht, dann eine fähigkeit bekommt oder möglichkeit für -kurze zeit die ultra attacke auszuführen die so ziemlich alle weghaut.


----------



## Bexx13 (1. September 2009)

Baladan schrieb:


> ehm das gehört nich unbedingt zu diesem thema und geht an die leute die schon das vergnügen hatten aion zu testen als ich aion sah war ich begeistert bis zu dem zeitpunkt als ich in nen ingame vid sah das man nen gegner anklicken kann dann nen skill used und der char läuft dem automatisch nach da ich begeisterter pvp spieler bin hat es meine freude doch sehr getrübt sprich mann kann sich keine vorteile mit movement verschafen nun meine frage geht das vll doch das leute die ihren char manuel steuern und zb um ihren gegner herum laufen sich vorteile verschafen können?




Ich fand das auch recht ungewöhnlich, aber man kann das für sich abschalten. 
Wenn man sich bewusst und geschickt bewegt, ja dann hat man Vorteile, mach dir darüber keine Sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Erst recht mit den Bewegungsbonis!

Bexx


----------



## Baladan (1. September 2009)

Bexx13 schrieb:


> Ich fand das auch recht ungewöhnlich, aber man kann das für sich abschalten.
> Wenn man sich bewusst und geschickt bewegt, ja dann hat man Vorteile, mach dir darüber keine Sorgen
> 
> 
> ...



Danke dir du nimmst mir nen stein vom herzen nun hoff ich das ich nen key für die OB ergatern kann und es mal antesten darf befor ichs mir zulege


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Zum fliegen mit flügeln^^
Sag ich nur Perfect world



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das game ist alt.. und ich habe es sogar ne weille gezockt..
Also neu.. naja..

Zum rollenspiel (MMO) mit besster grafik... 
Ganz klar das verbugte AOC siet viel besser aus..
Hatte ich auch mal gezockt....hat jetzt sogar DX 10 effekte.. (was das game an sich nicht retten kann^^)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was.. ich finde es immer wieder dämlich Tomaten mit Plaumen zu vergleichen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bexx13 (1. September 2009)

Baladan schrieb:


> Danke dir du nimmst mir nen stein vom herzen nun hoff ich das ich nen key für die OB ergatern kann und es mal antesten darf befor ichs mir zulege



Du musst aber damit rechnen, dass andere die Funktion anhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Am schlimmsten ist daran wohl, dass sich der Feind eben automatisch zu dir hindreht, wenn er einen Skill benutzt (am schlimmsten wohl für Schurken), und irgendwie kann man das ja auch als EnemyStick-Funktion benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Zum fliegen mit flügeln^^
> Sag ich nur Perfect world
> 
> 
> ...



hey pssst. achtung objektivität is hier verschriehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

abgesehen davon is aoc alles andere als verbuggt, das spiel hat sich gemacht, nicht zu unrecht schreiben viele online magazine das AoC bald eines der besten mmorpgs sein wird.


----------



## Deadwool (1. September 2009)

meine Gründe für AION:

- es ist NEU
- tolle Atmosphäre (wohlfühl Landschaften, schöne Wassershader, zauberhafte Musik)
- schöne Mob Designs / Animationen
- macht einen ausgereiften Eindruck und spielt sich flüssig 
- Aussicht auf Raids
- augeglichenes PVP durch 3. Fraktion 
- das Konzept mit den Rifts
- spielerischer Anspruch. Keine epischen Geschenke ohne was dafür tun zu müssen!
- crafting (attraktiver als in AoC oder WAR)
- ich kann WoW nimmer sehen (soll nach 4 Jahren auch bei den besten Spielen vorkommen)
- ich habe zur Zeit eine Sinnkrise in Warhammer


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hey pssst. achtung objektivität is hier verschriehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Glaube lächerliche Antworten sind da unbeliebter als Objektivität...

Davon abgesehen ist die Grafik in AoC in meinen Augen nicht besser...sie ist schlichtweg anders....AoC versucht auf pseudo-real zu setzen...was einfahc net wirklich klappt....Aion kommt ja mit der "knuffigen" FF-Asia-Grafik daher und das in einem atmosphärisch sehr stimmigen stil...


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> abgesehen davon is aoc alles andere als verbuggt, das spiel hat sich gemacht, nicht zu unrecht schreiben viele online magazine das AoC bald eines der besten mmorpgs sein wird.



Also eigentlich wolte ich hier nichts mehr reinschreiben, aber könntest du mir bitte die Zeitschrieft zeigen die sich so weit aus dem Fenter lehnt und das geschrieben haben soll? Ich habe die Buffed aboniert, ein Freund von mir die PC Games, ein anderer die Computer Bild Spiele und noch ein anderer die Egames. Zwar wird geschrieben, dass Aoc im Vergleich zu seinen ungünstigen Release um Welten besser geworden ist, aber etwas vom besten mmorpg konnte ich bisher irgendwie nicht lesen. Komisch auch, das laut Punktetabelle auf Platz 1 mit 94 Punkten WoW ist. Auf Platz 2 Lotro mit 85 Punkten. Auf Platz 3 WAR mit 84. Auf Platz 4 Everquest mit 83. Auf Platz 5 Guildwars mit 82 und dann erst kommt auf Platz 6 mit 79 Punkten Aoc.

Soviel zu objektivität die sich hier rein geschlichen haben soll. 

So ich troll mich wieder.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Deadwool schrieb:


> meine Gründe für AION:
> 
> - es ist NEU
> - tolle Atmosphäre (wohlfühl Landschaften, schöne Wassershader, zauberhafte Musik)
> ...



endlich mal ordentliche gründe.

rifts sagen mir zwar nix werd ich aber mal nachlesen.
crafting geht auch nich schlechter als in WAR.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> endlich mal ordentliche gründe.
> 
> rifts sagen mir zwar nix werd ich aber mal nachlesen.
> crafting geht auch nich schlechter als in WAR.



Das sind kleine stargate´s aus Energie die in der Welt erscheinen.. die sind >instabil< und verschwinden nach kurtzer zeit immer.
Wenn man durch ist , ist man auf der "anderen" seite.. (gegner seite)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wolte ich hier nichts mehr reinschreiben, aber könntest du mir bitte die Zeitschrieft zeigen die sich so weit aus dem Fenter lehnt und das geschrieben haben soll? Ich habe die Buffed aboniert, ein Freund von mir die PC Games, ein anderer die Computer Bild Spiele und noch ein anderer die Egames. Zwar wird geschrieben, dass Aoc im Vergleich zu seinen ungünstigen Release um Welten besser geworden ist, aber etwas vom besten mmorpg konnte ich bisher irgendwie nicht lesen. Komisch auch, das laut Punktetabelle auf Platz 1 mit 94 Punkten WoW ist. Auf Platz 2 Lotro mit 85 Punkten. Auf Platz 3 WAR mit 84. Auf Platz 4 Everquest mit 83. Auf Platz 5 Guildwars mit 82 und dann erst kommt auf Platz 6 mit 79 Punkten Aoc.
> 
> Soviel zu objektivität die sich hier rein geschlichen haben soll.
> 
> So ich troll mich wieder.



Hmm...wasn das für ne Tabelle und für was gibts da Punkte? Also ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es so ist vom Umsatz her und der Attraktivität der Spiele würde mich nur ma interessieren.

...was ich auch mit sicherheit sagen kann ist das AoC NICHT das beste MMO werden wird....ich meine völlig logische wirtschaftliche Überlegung.Um besser zu werden muss man neu Entwickeln...um neu entwickeln zu können brauch man Mitarbeiter welche wiederum Gehalt haben wollen...und da ist der Knackpunkt...woher Geld nehmen wenn keine Abonnenten da sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Hmm...wasn das für ne Tabelle und für was gibts da Punkte? Also ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es so ist vom Umsatz her und der Attraktivität der Spiele würde mich nur ma interessieren.



Neustes Buffed Magazin, sieht allerdings bei den anderen Zeitschrieften die ich aufgezählt habe nicht großartig anders aus. Punkte gibt es für alles möglichen. Von der Grafik, über Gameplay bis zum Support.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wolte ich hier nichts mehr reinschreiben, aber könntest du mir bitte die Zeitschrieft zeigen die sich so weit aus dem Fenter lehnt und das geschrieben haben soll? Ich habe die Buffed aboniert, ein Freund von mir die PC Games, ein anderer die Computer Bild Spiele und noch ein anderer die Egames. Zwar wird geschrieben, dass Aoc im Vergleich zu seinen ungünstigen Release um Welten besser geworden ist, aber etwas vom besten mmorpg konnte ich bisher irgendwie nicht lesen. Komisch auch, das laut Punktetabelle auf Platz 1 mit 94 Punkten WoW ist. Auf Platz 2 Lotro mit 85 Punkten. Auf Platz 3 WAR mit 84. Auf Platz 4 Everquest mit 83. Auf Platz 5 Guildwars mit 82 und dann erst kommt auf Platz 6 mit 79 Punkten Aoc.
> 
> Soviel zu objektivität die sich hier rein geschlichen haben soll.
> 
> So ich troll mich wieder.



Eurogamer wars:

http://www.ageofconan.com/updates/?utm_id=419#/de

abgesehen davon, hat onlinegames.de wars glaub ich schon nachtests von den spielen gemacht, WAR hat nurnoch 75% bekommen.

danke für einen post ohne flames  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (1. September 2009)

Sorry aber was genau ist Crafting?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten aion:

- sehr schöne dichte Atmosphäre
- tolle Grafik/Musik
- mir gefällt die Klassenaufteilung (nicht wie in WoW wo jeder alles kann und noch mehr)
- durch den Schwierigkeitsgrad mehr Teamplay -> keine KiddyCommunity
- Charaktererstellung
- Flügel =)
- handwerkssystem


----------



## Deadwool (1. September 2009)

Crafting ist Handwerk (Berufe)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Crafting meint i.d.R. die Berufe und das damit verbundene erlangen der Ressourcen für eben jene Berufe.


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> danke für einen post ohne flames
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Bitte bitte ich gebe mir Mühe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aoc habe ich auch noch im Regal stehen und die Vorstellung des nächsten Addons auf der GC sah auch recht nett aus. Mal schauen, vll. kriegt es noch eine Chance.


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

Veloziraptor91 schrieb:


> Sorry aber was genau ist Crafting?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sind die arbeiten..
Sowas wie Rüsstung machen.. etc
Halt Jobs..

lol.. alle sind schneller wie ich.... danke..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veloziraptor91 (1. September 2009)

Ok, danke.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Aoc habe ich auch noch im Regal stehen und die Vorstellung des nächsten Addon auf der GC sah auch recht nett aus. Mal schauen, vll. kriegt es noch eine Chance.



Jo...bei mir fliegts au noch rum....hatte es sogar bis auf lvl 40 gebracht...aber nach ein wenig rumgereite auf meinem Nashorn und gefühlte 200mal durch den Boden fallen wars mir dann zu bunt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ...was ich auch mit sicherheit sagen kann ist das AoC NICHT das beste MMO werden wird....ich meine völlig logische wirtschaftliche Überlegung.Um besser zu werden muss man neu Entwickeln...um neu entwickeln zu können brauch man Mitarbeiter welche wiederum Gehalt haben wollen...und da ist der Knackpunkt...woher Geld nehmen wenn keine Abonnenten da sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



is wohl spurlos an dir vorbeigegangen, das AoC ein neues Addon rausbringt? das sie das spiel komplett überarbeitet haben? 

erst informieren dann schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das AoC das beste wird würde ich auch niemasl sagen. aber zu eines der besten hat es das zeug.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Das sind kleine stargate´s aus Energie die in der Welt erscheinen.. die sind >instabil< und verschwinden nach kurtzer zeit immer.
> Wenn man durch ist , ist man auf der "anderen" seite.. (gegner seite)



danke für die antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadwool (1. September 2009)

Man kann damit in die Gebiete der Gegner eindringen. Man weiss aber vorher nicht wo und wann diese Rifts aufgehen. Nur die "Empfängerseite" wird vorher gewarnt. Da kann es gut sein dass man bereits am anderen Ende erwartet wird wenn man so ein Rift betritt. Finde ich eine klasse Idee. Sorgt für spontane PVP Geplänkel.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Veloziraptor91 schrieb:


> Sorry aber was genau ist Crafting?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



was für eine klassenaufteilung? jede fraktion kann doch jede klasse spielen, oder bin ich da fehlinformiert?
bei der kiddy community muss ich dich wohl enttäuschen, die gibt es in jedem mmorpg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerom (1. September 2009)

Wenn ich hier Aion mit Wow vergleiche schneidet Aion in allen wesentlichen Punkten besser ab. Natürlich kennt noch keiner das Spielprinzip im Endlevel wirklich außer er hat auf koreanischen oder chinesischen Servern gespielt. Aber ich denke auch da haben diejenigen aufgrund der Sprachbarriere nicht wirklich alle Möglichkeiten ausgetestet.

Die Grafik in Aion ist schöner und wesentlich detalierter, ich möchte sagen auch wesentlich liebevoller gestaltet. Natürlich Geschmackssache. Aber wer hier meint es abfällig mit Asiagrafik zu betiteln sollte mir mal erklären in welche Kategorie er dann die WoW Grafik einordnet ?

Ein abfarmen oder gangen von  Lowlevel wie in WoW soll in Aion nicht so einfach möglich sein. Was ich sehr positiv finde. Laut Ncsoft soll es auch möglich sein völlig auf PVP zu verzichten. Trotzdem möchten sie in erster Linie die PVP Anteile und die PVE Anteile zusammen führen. Sie beschreiben das als PVPE. Wie sich das genau spielt weis wie gesagt noch keiner wirklich.

Und dann vor allem diese Individualität. Talentbäume solle es nicht geben, dafür aber ein anderes System, wobei der größte Anteil da das Stigmasystem haben soll. Aber vor allem ist es nicht so wie in WoW wo die große Klonarmee angreift. Jeder Char kann völlig individuell aussehen. Das erstreckt sich nicht nur auf den Char, auch die Gestalltungsmöglichkeiten der  Kleidung und der Waffen ist extrem hoch. Einmal durch das Färben, noch mehr aber durch das übertragen der Werte eines Gegenstandes auf den anderen.

Das Berufesystem scheint wirklich sehr sinnvoll zu sein. In Wow ist es hingegen fast sinnlos geworden.

Diese individuellen Zwischensquenzen finde ich sehr schön stimmig. So was gibt es in Wow gar nicht.

Das Kampfsystem mit den Combos und dann auch noch die Bewegungsboni. Da kann man mit Können recht viel herausholen. Wobei dann die Ausrüstung zwar schon wichtig ist, aber nicht in WoW wo es fast nur auf die ankommt, kaum darauf ob man etwas kann.

Natürlich hat auch Aion negatives. Mich stört besonders das leveln in den Anfangsgebieten. Die sind leider nicht so offen wie in WoW sondern linear. Nur das bezieht sich nur auf die Anfangsgebiete. Und dann diese Unsichtbaren Mauern. Aber ob die überall sind weis ich nicht. Ich kam bisher nur bis Level 13.


----------



## SireS (1. September 2009)

Teile Deines Beitrags treffen sicher auf viele Wow-Spieler zu. Allerdings finde ich die Art, wie Du das ganze rüberbringst, höchst deprimierend, also sei doch einfach diesbezüglich was optimistischer.

Hier meine Sicht der Dinge:

Mein erstes MMO war Ragnarök online. Als Wow dann kam bin ich dahin gewechselt und spiele es bis heute noch. Natürlich habe ich nach einer gewissen Zeit nach Alternativen geschaut, aber was da kam, waren mehr oder weniger grosse Enttäuschungen.

Die Enttäuschungen

1. Age of Conan

Der Release von Aoc war wie jedermann weiss eine mittlere Katastrophe. Ich glaube in der nächsten bis mittleren Zukunft wird es keinen MMO-Release mehr geben, der so viele Kunden verprellt. Die heutige Situation ist die, das es ein wirklich gutes Spiel geworden ist mit sehr guter Grafik. Man merkt, daß die Entwickler gelernt haben, stetige Verbesserungen gefallen natürlich jedem. Leider mag ich persönlich das Setting nicht und, wie es schonmal jmd hier bemerkte, die Charaktere wirken teils statisch. Was aber für mich am negativsten ist, daß ich kein richtiges "Feedback" meiner Skills erfahre. In Wow sehe und spüre ich sofort, ob eine Fähigkeit funktioniert hat oder nicht. In Aoc hatte ich da Probleme mit und für Pvp ist das ein wichtiges Kriterium.

2. Warhammer Online

Vor Warhammer war ich sehr euphorisch und dachte lange, da käme ein "Wow-Ersatz" für mich. Leider musste ich schnell feststellen, daß trotz damals fast niegelnagelneuen PCs die Performance nicht sehr gut war und die Grafik im mittleren Bereich dümpelt. Ich bin begeisterter Pvp-Spieler, jedoch merkte ich nach ein paar Tagen schon, daß irgendwas fehlt. Ergo habe ich die 30 Tage nicht verlängert. Vor ca. 2 Wochen habe ich die 10 Tage für Rückkehrer mal genutzt und noch mal reingeschaut und siehe da, die Performance ist immer noch grottig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Also ein drittes Mal werde ich WAR nicht testen, soviel steht fest.

3. Runes of Magic

Auch wenn es ein free2play-Titel ist, war ich gespannt auf RoM, da ich auf den Webseiten des Herstellers den Eindruck gewonnen hatte, daß die Entwickler mit Herzblut bei der Sache sind. Als ich dann einen CB-Key bekam, guckte ich da mal rein ab und zu aber das war teils nicht spielbar. Kurz nach Release hab ich dann noch mal gespielt und ich fand RoM recht unterhaltsam und die Grafik auch ok. Allerdings ging es mir nach einer Zeit ziemlich auf den Senkel so wenig Taschenplatz zu haben und ständig ein neues Mount mieten zu müssen. Auch obiges Feedback-Problem von Skills v.a. bei Nahkampfklassen hatte ich, sodaß ich RoM derzeit höchstens mal spiele, wenn ich extreme Langeweile hab, was zum Glück selten ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Die Hoffnung

Irgendwann (ca. 1 Jahr nachdem ich mit Wow begonnen hatte) kam die Meldung, Ragnarok online 2 solle erscheinen. Da hab ich mich gefreut wie ein kleines Kind, da ich a) den knuddeligen Vorgänger mochte und b) das ganze jetzt modern in 3d und so bekommen sollte. Es gab auch schon Clips dazu, jedoch verlief sich die Sache im Sand, nie wieder hörte man davon. (Weiss jmd was aus dem Projekt geworden ist?)

Als ich dann Anfang 08 zum ersten mal von Aion hörte, war ich begeistert. Das Setting, süsse Manga-Chars und ein renommierter Publisher liessen meine Hoffnungen wieder aufkeimen und ich hoffe, daß ich nicht wieder enttäuscht werde, aber irgendwie habe ich ein sehr gutes Gefühl bei der Sache, bin auch seit ich von Aion weiss immer auf dem neuesten Stand und freue mich tierisch, das es bald losgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Was bleibt?

Zurück bleibt ein in die Jahre gekommenes Wow, daß mich hunderte (tausende?) Stunden gefesselt hat. Aber es ist heute schwer möglich, etwas besonderes zu erreichen. Ich weiss noch, wie ich mit meiner Hexe preBC das Feuermount gefarmt habe. Als ich es dann hatte, war es einfach was besonderes. Ich bin durch OG geritten und gleich hatte ich ein paar Whispers in der Art "Moah, wo ist das denn her?.." und so.
In Wow ist über die letzten 2 Addons eine richtige Leistungsgesellschaft entstanden. Unter uns, ich habe preBC viel und sehr gern geraidet. Aber als es anfing in Leistungssport auszuarten, bin ich gar nicht mehr oder nur noch selten raiden gegangen. Habe mich stattdessen mit Arena und BGs beschäftigt. Was ich sagen will ist, daß durch die permanente Vereinfachung eine breite Masse Zugang zu allem und jederzeit bekommen hat. Dadurch wiederum entwickelte sich die Wow-Leistungsgesellschaft mit was weiss ich wie vielen Addons um auch ja alle Daten zu erfassen und am Ende doch noch irgendwie 200 dps mehr zu machen als der Zweite. Naja ich schweife ab, belassen wir es dabei. Ich werde sicher nicht komplett aufhören mit wow sondern immer mal reinschaun was sich so getan hat. Doch mein Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf Aion und das werde ich in vollen Zügen und in aller Ruhe und Bescheidenheit geniessen.

Bis bald in Aion!
LG
SireS


----------



## Eloit (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> 6. man kann das rad natürlich nicht neu erfinden, aber schau doch mal WAR zumindest mit den PQ´s war das ne super neuerung



PQ's gab es auch schon vorher. Also nicht komplett neu. Soweit ich weiss z.b. in DAoC.

Ansonsten was reizt mich an dem Spiel:

a) Super Grafik (vielleicht nicht die beste aber stimmig)
b) Endlich mal ein neues Spiel und nicht ein ewig durchgekautes WoW
c) FLIEGEN FLIEGEN FLIEGEN, achso und dabei sogar kaempfen
d) Kein Einheitsbrei sondern klar definierte Klassen (Heiler, Tank usw.)
e) Find die Lore schon sehr interessant aber gut das ist echt meine persoenliche Meinung
f) PvP Schlachten im Abyss
g) Hoffentlich mal wieder eine richtig schoene Herausforderung und nicht das 2000++ Epics hinterhergeworfen bekommen.



> Was ich sagen will ist, daß durch die permanente Vereinfachung eine breite Masse Zugang zu allem und jederzeit bekommen hat.



Stimme meinem Vorposter in diesem und auch in einigen weiteren Argumenten voll zu!
BTW /sign Cerom --> Finde du hast das sehr gut ausgedrueckt. Allerdings find ich die Linearitaet am Anfang gar nichtmal so uebel...entwickelt die Geschichte iwie recht nett!
@ Raaaaandy unter mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ---> Die Talentbaeume in WoW reissen es auch nicht raus. Rennt eh fast jeder mit der selben Skillung rum!

Bin auf jedenfall gespannt wie euhhh "nochmal was halt ^^" und hoffe das es sich alles so entwickelt wie ich mir das vorstelle, kommen bestimmt noch gute Punkte oben dazu. Ich freu mich auf jedenfall tierisch drauf und werd Aion intensivst spielen :-)

Liebe Gruesse

Eloit

P.S.: Raaaandy warum zielen eig. viele deiner Posts darauf ab das Spiel "runterzumachen" - mein ich jetzt echt nicht boese wirkt aber so...


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ Cerom

ohne dich jetzt angreifen zu wollen, aber wie kannst du sagen aion is überall besser als wow ohne den endcontent gesehen zu haben, ohen das spiel richtig gespielt zu haben?

zu deinen punkten:

wow hat schon fast 6 jahre auf dem bucken, das ist klar das die grafik nicht protzt. aber eines muss man sagen die grafik in wow ist zeitlos, und deshalb so genial. sie mag nicht schön sein aber man fühlt sich wohl. deshalb greift auch star wars dazu denn der comik stil ist einfach zeitlos, und somit für ein mmorpg perfekt das mehrer jahre laufen soll.

das abfarmen von low levlern, wie ich gelesen habe soll kein problem sein. ganken wird ja hier im forum schon beschrieben.  also das wird schon für den ein oder anderen sehr ärgerlich. 

im gegensatz zu dir bin ich der meinung, das ohne talentbäume, eine individuelle auslegung sehr begrenzt ist.
denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit 4 stigma plätzen, so gut experimentieren kann wie mit 70 talentbaumpunkten. aber ich lass mich da gern etwas anderen belehren

crafting muss man abwarten.

zwischensequenzen find ich immer super in spielen, da freu ich mich drauf

kampfsystem muss man auch austetsten.

und um wirklich sagen zu können was in aion nich so gut is muss man es bis zum ende mal gespielt haben.


----------



## Jizz0 (1. September 2009)

@ randy informier dich ma ersma über aion bevor du mit comments um dich schmeisst in aion is viel anders als in anderen mmos du hast dich aber anscheinend nich informiert sondern nur paar tailer angesehen und meinst du weisst alles über das spiel


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Tjoa..und da gehts schon los...es sind net 4....sie werden aufgestock mit 1.5. auf 8?! (man korrigiere mich wenn ich falsch liege)

Davon abgesehen....die vermeindliche freie Wahl bei den wow talentbäumen war eine absolute Blende...im endeffekt gabs es nur 3-4 möglichkeiten pro klasse die bäume zu nutzen.....also von daher...


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ SireS 

den start von AoC als mittlere Katastrophe zu bezeichnen is ja mal sowas von untertrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@ eloit

das hängt wohl damit zu tun das ich nachtdem ich wow gespielt hatte, alle releases von den kommenden spielen miterlebt hatte. mich rießig auf das spiel gefreut habe, und dann nur gefrustet war weils ne enttäuschung darstellte.

ich will das spiel überhaupt nicht runtermachen. nur verstehen wieso es so gehypt wird, wie ich ja beschrieben habe.
ich werde es auch antesten, will einfach nur wissen woher die euphorie kommt. und hab gesagt, woher ich denke das sie kommt. weil ganz einfach die konkurenz die releases total verpatzt hat, und aion hat man das gefühl es läuft flüssig. man kann es von der ersten sekunde spielen.

was ich eig. sagen wollte, ist das es anderen spiele gab, die wohl mehr potenzial hatten, aber nichts draus machte. aion nicht wirklich inovativ ist aber es läuft. und das ist der punkt was es so interessant macht.

man erwartet sich folgendes bzw. ich:

kein grinden
kein ruckeln
balance (wobei ich da in mmorpgs schon die hoffnung aufgegeben habe, da ich eingesehen hab das dass nich hinzukriegen ist)
funktionierendes gerüst(keine verbuggten fähigkeiten etc.)

und von diesen punkten ist auszugehen, da dass spiel schon lange in asia erschienen ist.

ich glaube folgendes, wow hätte nie einen konkurenten gebruacht der soviel neues wollte, wie aoc(top grafik), warhammer(pvp ohne ende) nein! 

es brauchte einfach ein spiel das läuft. und ich bin fest davon überzeugt das tut aion


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Ich wiederhole mich gerne...AoC hat keine Top Grafik...FF okay...das hat Top Grafik..aber for sure nicht AoC....das ist einfach nur ne andere Grafik...ende


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ jizzo ich hab nie behauptet ich weiß alles, und lass mich gern korrigieren.

@ sanji2k3

da hast du wohl recht, aber man hatte immer noch das gefühl man könnte hier und da was tricksen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne...AoC hat keine Top Grafik...FF okay...das hat Top Grafik..aber for sure nicht AoC....das ist einfach nur ne andere Grafik...ende



da sind mir wieder bei objektiv/subjektiv 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

der eine findets klasse, der andere nich.

ich glaube wenn ich sage, sie ist am realsten/realististen wirst du mir recht geben.


----------



## _flo93_ (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> im gegensatz zu dir bin ich der meinung, das ohne talentbäume, eine individuelle auslegung sehr begrenzt ist.
> denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das man mit 4 stigma plätzen, so gut experimentieren kann wie mit 70 talentbaumpunkten. aber ich lass mich da gern etwas anderen belehren



Durch die Stigmas kommt sehr viel mehr Individualität rein, als durch Talente. Man muss das so sehen: Jede Klasse hat ca 15 Stigmas, von denen jedes einzelne eine neue Fertigkeit beschert. Da man ja nur 4 (bzw mit 1.5 5) Stigmaplätze zur Verfügung hat, muss man sich genau überlegen, wofür man welche Fertigkeit braucht. Es gibt Stigafertigkeiten, die z.B. fürs PvE gut sind, aber fürs PvP nicht zu gebrauchen. Der eine Skill macht viel Schaden an Stoffklassen, der andere ist effektiver gegen Platte....

Man muss sich also gut überlegen, was man wirklich braucht und wofür man diese Skills benötigt.

(Konnte in der CB twar nur bis lvl 17 spielen, aber das ist das, was ich aus diversen Foren und Websites herausgelesen habe ^^)


----------



## RomanGV1 (1. September 2009)

cs 1.5 Besste grafik 4 ever^^
Das thema is misstig...
Auserdem kann selbst die besste mördergrafik ein schlechtes game nicht retten..

Warum!?
Weill es die MISCHUNG ausmacht.. und das bestimmte ETWAS...
Wie bei frauen.... oh ja... schätzlein... da weiss ich bescheid... HSP HSP.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn es nur um die grafik geht.. musste Crysis das besste game sein was es gibt.
Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine...


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ flo 93 

da hast du recht, aber wenn sich dann rumspricht welche stigmas wirklich gut sind, wird doch auch jeder die gleichen haben? das selbe wie mit dem talentbaum. das selbe schema was sich bewehrt wird massentauglich = wieder clon armeen oder?

@ roman 

zu 100% recht, gute grafik macht nix aus. ich spiele lieber wow als aoc mit eine top grafik. 

das gewisse etwas muss da sein.

das hat von der grafik her eig. nur wow. (nur dazu ich spiele wow schon seit 1 1/2 jahren nichtmehr) ich sag das nur weil ich über die zeit hinweg bin wo ich wow geflamed habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und objektiv sagen muss dass die welt von warcraft die stimmigste ist. im moment.


----------



## Jizz0 (1. September 2009)

@randy doch du meintest es hat keine neuerungen das ist eine aussage die du einfach dahinstellst als wenn du das game schon bis high end content und nochmal zurückgespielt hättest, denn wennde bisschen ahnung höttest würdest du wissen dass aion reich an neurungen ist..


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ jizzO

ich hab gesagt inovatives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 inovativ und neuerung sind zweierlei. 

das aion neuerungen hat weiß ich, zwar nicht alle weil ich das spiel nicht im high end kenne.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> da sind mir wieder bei objektiv/subjektiv
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit am realistischsten kann ich gut leben ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jizz0 (1. September 2009)

"es gibt nix was es in keinem anderen mmorpg gibt" rede dich nicht raus bitte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Naja man sollte wirklich ein Halbes Jahr ins Land gehen lassen (oder zumindest ein viertel). Jedesmal waren die groß bejubelten MMO´s dann schon wieder ein alter Hut und ich möchte da nicht die Qualität der Spiele selber ankreiden (wenn auch manche dort ebenfalls schwächen zeigten), nein nein eher die Community´s. 
Diese Formen am Ende die Spiele in jeweilige Richtungen..... stellt euch mal vor die WoW Community wäre ned so wie sie im moment ist! das Spielgefühl wäre ein völlig anderes!?! Genauso stellt euch vor (um mal der Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad entgegenzuwirken)Blizzard würde das Addon system in eigene hände nehmen?
keine Externen Addons mehr, keine Boss-mods, Damage Meter ect pp sondern nur reine Kosmetische einstellungen....was würden dann die meisten über den Schwierigkeitsgrad sagen?

Das gleiche kann auch Aion ereilen dort ist ja ebenfalls Addon support geplant und der Großteil der Community kommt von WoW kann also genauso sein das die "verhassten" WoW Spieler euch bald in Aion auf die Nerven gehen......


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

@ jizzO

im rausreden bin ich eig. spitz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 man kanns aber auch so oder so werten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



es gibt nix was es in keinem anderen mmorpg gibt

kann heißen neuerungen oder inovatives 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja wie auch immer hätte mich konkreter ausdrücken müssen 

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Naja....Fakt ist es gibt genug was es in andere MMOs net gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Naja man sollte wirklich ein Halbes Jahr ins Land gehen lassen (oder zumindest ein viertel). Jedesmal waren die groß bejubelten MMO´s dann schon wieder ein alter Hut und ich möchte da nicht die Qualität der Spiele selber ankreiden (wenn auch manche dort ebenfalls schwächen zeigten), nein nein eher die Community´s.
> Diese Formen am Ende die Spiele in jeweilige Richtungen..... stellt euch mal vor die WoW Community wäre ned so wie sie im moment ist! das Spielgefühl wäre ein völlig anderes!?! Genauso stellt euch vor (um mal der Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad entgegenzuwirken)Blizzard würde das Addon system in eigene hände nehmen?
> keine Externen Addons mehr, keine Boss-mods, Damage Meter ect pp sondern nur reine Kosmetische einstellungen....was würden dann die meisten über den Schwierigkeitsgrad sagen?
> 
> Das gleiche kann auch Aion ereilen dort ist ja ebenfalls Addon support geplant und der Großteil der Community kommt von WoW kann also genauso sein das die "verhassten" WoW Spieler euch bald in Aion auf die Nerven gehen......



darüber hab ich noch garnicht nachgedacht, aber du hast recht.

ohne aggro control tools, one click heal etc. wäre das ein vollkommen andere schwierigkeitsgrad.

aber wie du schon sagtest, viele kommen von wow, auch viele die sich damit auskennen.
das wirds also bald auch in aion geben.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja....Fakt ist es gibt genug was es in andere MMOs net gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geb ich dir zu 100 % recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Naja die Addon geschichte ist ja eher noch zukunftsmusik und man muss schauen was die entwikcler am ende effektiv alles zulassen (bei Hdro gibts ja auch nur reine Interface verschönerungs Mods zum herunterladen)

Das Spieler problem sehe ich als ein viel größeres an.....
Die leute die jetzt in der Beta(oder in den letzten Wochen) Spielen sind die die sich 100% auf das Spiel einlassen aber wieviel % macht das am ende aus wenn release tag ist? wieviele WoW oder sonst was Spieler stehen bis dahin in den Startlöchern? und wieviele sind dann die die dann chats oder sonstwas zuspammen mit:ey lol wasn rotz......was n Kack spiel....voll der Kranke Shice die haben ja flügel......wie erstell ich einen Orc ihr Boons?...usw usw......

Das trägt maßgeblich am Spielfluss und der Spiellust bei oder?


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Chat aus und gut ist?^^


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> und wieviele sind dann die die dann chats oder sonstwas zuspammen mit:ey lol wasn rotz......was n Kack spiel....voll der Kranke Shice die haben ja flügel......wie erstell ich einen Orc ihr Boons?...usw usw......



musste grad voll lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: die addons sind schnell gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Naja...da ja gesagt wurde das Gott sei Dank vorerst keine Addons zugelassen werden (und das hoffentlich auch so bleibt) kann man das Addon Thema abhacken..wurde ja hier zur genüge behandelt mit dem Ergebniss:

Zu 99% überflüssig...


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Naja die Addon geschichte ist ja eher noch zukunftsmusik und man muss schauen was die entwikcler am ende effektiv alles zulassen (bei Hdro gibts ja auch nur reine Interface verschönerungs Mods zum herunterladen)
> 
> Das Spieler problem sehe ich als ein viel größeres an.....
> Die leute die jetzt in der Beta(oder in den letzten Wochen) Spielen sind die die sich 100% auf das Spiel einlassen aber wieviel % macht das am ende aus wenn release tag ist? wieviele WoW oder sonst was Spieler stehen bis dahin in den Startlöchern? und wieviele sind dann die die dann chats oder sonstwas zuspammen mit:ey lol wasn rotz......was n Kack spiel....voll der Kranke Shice die haben ja flügel......wie erstell ich einen Orc ihr Boons?...usw usw......
> ...



Ich kapier mal echt gar nix was du schreibst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 achja es gibt keine orcs in aion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edith: achja @ topic (fehlt ja in dem thread^^) warum aion? weil wow zurzeit suckt und aion wirklich revolutionär ist und die grafik wirklich zum anbeissen aussieht.


----------



## Raaandy (1. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Ich kapier mal echt gar nix was du schreibst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das war ja die ironie dabei^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das war ja die ironie dabei^^
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich weiss , meins war ja auch ironie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Chat abstellen?
Ich denke nicht das das die Ultimative lösung ist oder?
Ich meine ein Chat gehört in einem MMO dazu,zumal das nur eine Facette wäre das ganze kann man genauso ausweiten aufs gruppenspiel/Instanzen Gilden oder sonst was.....
Ich will Aion ned schlechtreden bevor es überhaupt draußen ist, ich will nur sagen das wenn es nach einem Halben Jahr den Bach herunter geht dann weil die MMO Community so ist wie sie ist,man siehe Spiele wie Vanguard oder auch ein Age of Conan die mittlerweile Qualitativ Hochwertig sind aber einfach nicht die Spieleranzahl aufbringen können.


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Chat abstellen?
> Ich denke nicht das das die Ultimative lösung ist oder?
> Ich meine ein Chat gehört in einem MMO dazu,zumal das nur eine Facette wäre das ganze kann man genauso ausweiten aufs gruppenspiel/Instanzen Gilden oder sonst was.....
> Ich will Aion ned schlechtreden bevor es überhaupt draußen ist, ich will nur sagen das wenn es nach einem Halben Jahr den Bach herunter geht dann weil die MMO Community so ist wie sie ist,man siehe Spiele wie Vanguard oder auch ein Age of Conan die mittlerweile Qualitativ Hochwertig sind aber einfach nicht die Spieleranzahl aufbringen können.



Es kommt doch nicht immer nur auf die Spieleranzahl an... ein Spiel kann genauso gut sein auch wenn es keine 11 mio. Gamer weltweit hat. Siehe GuildWars, HdrO, WAR. Es kommt halt drauf an welchen "Typ" von MMO der Einzelne halt spielt. Es gibt auch Leute die gerne Grinder-MMO´s spielen


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...da ja gesagt wurde das Gott sei Dank vorerst keine Addons zugelassen werden (und das hoffentlich auch so bleibt) kann man das Addon Thema abhacken..wurde ja hier zur genüge behandelt mit dem Ergebniss:
> 
> Zu 99% überflüssig...



Naja das ist so wie mit Modern Talking oder Scooter ne....keiner hört sie aber sie verkaufen millionenfach CD´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hatte mir auf einer Konkurrenz Seite mal ein Entwickler Interview zur Gemüte geführt und da ist das eines der dinge die für die Nahe Zukunft geplant ist ergo wird es auch bald die Addon Community/nutzer geben


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Also laut dem Interview von der Gamescom hiess es Addons seien nicht geplant...und bete das das auch so ist....ich meine ma im Ernst...die Dinger brauch kein Mensch...


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> Es kommt doch nicht immer nur auf die Spieleranzahl an... ein Spiel kann genauso gut sein auch wenn es keine 11 mio. Gamer weltweit hat. Siehe GuildWars, HdrO, WAR. Es kommt halt drauf an welchen "Typ" von MMO der Einzelne halt spielt. Es gibt auch Leute die gerne Grinder-MMO´s spielen



Das sehe ich durchaus genauso, nur würde ich mich dann nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wie manch anderer und solche sprüche klopfen wie:Aion wird WoW vernichten/Einstampfen/auslöschen oder was weiß ich....

Der Drops ist noch nicht gelutscht sag ich immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Das sehe ich durchaus genauso, nur würde ich mich dann nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wie manch anderer und solche sprüche klopfen wie:Aion wird WoW vernichten/Einstampfen/auslöschen oder was weiß ich....
> 
> Der Drops ist noch nicht gelutscht sag ich immer
> 
> ...



Also ich lese hier immer rege die Threads...gab viele die ein wenig überheblich wurden was Aion > WoW angeht.....aber hab niemanden gesehen der meinte Aion wird WoW auslöschen....aber es wird eben ein ernster Konkurrent...


----------



## Zepheus (1. September 2009)

Fragesteller:Werden Spieler die Möglichkeit haben, eigene Interface-Addons zu entwickeln, wie in WoW?

Yongchan Jee: Ja, wahrscheinlich wird es das geben, aber ich kann euch nicht sagen wann.


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

Naja ein Interface Addon wär zwar ne nette Spielerei, aber was ich bisher von den schon vorhandenen einstellungen gesehen hab ist es nicht wirklich nötig


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Naja ein Interface Addon wär zwar ne nette Spielerei, aber was ich bisher von den schon vorhandenen einstellungen gesehen hab ist es nicht wirklich nötig


Braucht doch kein Mensch. Und wenn sie anfangen mit Interface-AddOns, kommen mit Sicherheit auch irgendwann Bossmods, DMG-Meter etc. dazu.


----------



## Kafka (1. September 2009)

Wie gesagt nette Spielerei aber unnötig, warscheinlich würden sich mit dem Addon die Meisten die es nutzen eh ihr altes WoW Interface nachbauen xD


----------



## Martel (1. September 2009)

Naja, ich komme von WoW, über AAOC über ROm über Everquest 2 über ach keine Ahnung nach AIOn. Eigentlich immer das selbe. Um was zu werden muss man Zeit aufbringen die ich nicht mehr habe. Oder aufbringen möchte. AION hat bei mir nur den Bonus



Mal keine Zwerge ^^ mal anderes Setting und ordentliche GRafik. Ich werde es wohl nicht bis zum endcontent bringen aber das intressiert auch nicht. Der Weg ist das Ziel. Das WoW marktführer ist ist auch verdient. Nur glaube ich nicht das es immer so bleiben wird.

WoW ist quasi die Bildzeitung....  vieles erfunden, aber Inhaltlich ehr bedenklich.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Jo....guter vergleich...nur das WoW im Sinne von "erfunden" ne null nummer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geklaut würds besser treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

@Eli Ich glaube das wird sich hier auf der Seite nie ändern, jetzt ist es Aion und später Starwars und noch später Gothic-World oder weiß was ich. Keine Ahnung was in deren Köpfchen vorgeht, vermute mal langeweile und Wissen nicht mit deren Zeit etwas anzufangen.
Glaube das werden wir nie erfahren!!!


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. September 2009)

Irgendwie freut es mich das sich mittlerweile viele WoWler doch aus ihrem Schneckenhaus raustrauen und mal über den Tellerrand schauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich finde Aion ist auf jedenfall ein schönes Spiel, werd zur Open Beta auch auf jedenfall nochmal reinschauen. Ob ich es mir aber tatsächlich kaufen bzw. es spielen werde steht noch in den Sternen. Das hängt davon ab ob es NCsoft mit 1.5 wirklich geschafft hat das Spiel für den westlichen Markt zu optimieren, das man jetzt standardmäßig mit WASD steuern kann ist schonmal ein Anfang...

Im Übrigen steht in Zukunft noch ein weiteres vielversprechendes MMORPG an, das im Moment noch seeeehr unbekannt ist:
Heroes of Telara


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Mit WASD konnte man von der ersten CB an steuern. Was sie nun geändert haben ist die Drehung der Kamera mit der Maus. Bisher war die immer auf der rechten Taste. Nun kann man sie mit der linken Taste drehen, was wirklich eine Erleichterung ist.


----------



## Sylvvia (1. September 2009)

Ich weiß nur, warum ich es nicht spielen werde und meine Bestellung bei Amazon storniert habe:

1. Die Quests sind deutlich einfallsloser als bei AOC, HdRO, WoW - nach allem was ich bisher gesehen habe, grenzt das questen an Arbeit - dafür brauch ich kein Spiel.

2. Die Grafik ist deutlich schlechter als bei HdRO und AOC - die Animationen der Figuren wirken hölzern und blutleer. Das Movement der Spielfiguren (vor allem der dunklen Seite) erinnert sehr stark an Lineage II - mit den seltsam nach vorn gebeugten Laufhaltungen. 

3. Die ganze Architektur wirkt irgendwie "aufgepappt" - wie Scherenschnitte - die Charaktere machen keinen "bodenständigen Eindruck" - alles wirkt wie eine große Fotomontage.

4. Schon beim ersten quest hatte ich fast schon die Nase voll - irgendwelche seltsamen Fellknäuel abzuschießen ohne plausiblen Grund.

5. Fast am Wichtigsten für mich und ein absolutes KO-Kriterium war die Charaktererstellung. Trotz längerer Auseinandersetzung mit der Materie ist es mir nicht gelungen einen Char zu erstellen, der nicht entweder wie ein Asiate aussieht oder wie ein 13 jähriges Kind. 

Fazit: das Spiel ist den bisherigen Vertretern (WoW, WAR, HdRO, AOC) nicht in einem Punkt so überlegen, das ich sagen könnte, dies muß es nun sein.

Insgesamt bin ich Amazon sehr dankbar dafür, das die Beta-Wochenenden angeboten wurden - so kann ich wenigstens auf diesen Irrweg verzichten. Eigentlich hatte ich mich schon auf ein neues MMORPG gefreut. Na ja - warte ich halt weiter.


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Patchnotes lesen hm? Mit 1.5 kommen viele neue Charaktermöglichkeiten, und ca 15 europäisch aussehende Vorlagen....

Qeusts? Die sind wie immer..Mobs hauen, ist in jedem MMO so, fast ohne Ausnahme.

Die Grafik soll schlechter als Hdro sein? Oo, Hrdo hat eine sehr langweilig und starr wirkende Grafik, die Charaktere laufen und Kämpfen wie mit einem Stock im Hintern, das sieht bei Aion deutlich besser aus.

Gebäude? Sehen recht normal aus, sind halt auf die Landschaft geklebt, kann nicht behaupten das es schlechter als bei anderen MMOs.


----------



## Heldentod1 (1. September 2009)

Es ist mir vollkommen egal ob ein game geklaut oder sosnst was ist es zählt nur eins das Ergebnis und das sieht bei Aion schon verdammt gut aus in 6 Monaten wissen wir dann alle ob es der kracher ist oder ein flopp wie zb war


----------



## Salute (1. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> 2. Die Grafik ist deutlich schlechter als bei HdRO und AOC - die Animationen der Figuren wirken hölzern und blutleer. Das Movement der Spielfiguren (vor allem der dunklen Seite) erinnert sehr stark an Lineage II - mit den seltsam nach vorn gebeugten Laufhaltungen.
> 
> 
> 5. Fast am Wichtigsten für mich und ein absolutes KO-Kriterium war die Charaktererstellung. Trotz längerer Auseinandersetzung mit der Materie ist es mir nicht gelungen einen Char zu erstellen, der nicht entweder wie ein Asiate aussieht oder wie ein 13 jähriges Kind.




Zu 2. 

Mag sein das es für dich tatsächlich so rüberkommt. Aber gerade was die Animationen angeht, kenn ich da viel grottigere Darstellungen. Ist halt Geschmackssache.

zu 5. 

Tut mir leid. Aber wenn dir nicht gelingt deinen Charackter individuell zu gestalten, dann liegt es eher wahrscheinlich daran das du es einfach nicht kannst. Was an sich nicht schlimm ist nur du gehts sicher nicht zu irgendeinem Gesangs-Casting obwohl du keinen vernünftigen Ton rausbekommst und beschwerst dich danach über die Tontechniker. z.B.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Im Übrigen steht in Zukunft noch ein weiteres vielversprechendes MMORPG an, das im Moment noch seeeehr unbekannt ist:
> Heroes of Telara



Was man im Nezt auf die schnelle dazu findet klingt vielversprechend... eine sich ständig ändernde Welt (und diese Änderungen geschehen ohne patches oder add ons sondern Situationsbezogen!)... Eine technisch brilliante Lösung wie man Massenschlachten darstellen kann ohne, dass Server überlasten... 

Nur wird es wohl noch dauern... Betatests sind ab 2010 in Planung, was genaueres habe ich nicht gefunden.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> Die Grafik soll schlechter als Hdro sein? Oo, Hrdo hat eine sehr langweilig und starr wirkende Grafik, die Charaktere laufen und Kämpfen wie mit einem Stock im Hintern, das sieht bei Aion deutlich besser aus.



Als ich (HdRO-Spieler) in die CB von Aion reingeschaut habe war ich entsetzt das ein neues Spiel wie Aion, das auch noch als Grafikblender angepriesen ist, es nicht schafft HdRO vom Grafik-thron zu stoßen. An die fantasische Weitsicht, den Detailreichtum und die "Wirkung der Grafik" von HdRO kommt Aion wirklich nicht ran, da kannst du sagen was du willst.


----------



## 3rne5t0 (1. September 2009)

Tja Hab mir das auch schon gedacht wie die Spiele immer gehypt sind und manche schon lvl 50 Kleriker in der Signatur haben obwohl die CB erst bis 30 geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Auch die tatsache wie viele hier mehr Infos haben als das ganze I net, nüchter betrachtet ist Aion sehr interresant das Setting gefällt mir und anspielen werd ichs auf jeden fall aber wie gesagt: "Man sollte den Tag nicht vor dem Abend loben"

Und WoW so "schlecht und Ausgelutscht"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es auch sein mag wird niemals seinen  Spitzenplatz abgeben. Zumindest nicht in absehbarer Zeit, ob das gut oder schlecht ist mag mal dahingestellt sein.

Mfg 3rne5t0


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Was man im Nezt auf die schnelle dazu findet klingt vielversprechend... eine sich ständig ändernde Welt (und diese Änderungen geschehen ohne patches oder add ons sondern Situationsbezogen!)... Eine technisch brilliante Lösung wie man Massenschlachten darstellen kann ohne, dass Server überlasten...
> 
> Nur wird es wohl noch dauern... Betatests sind ab 2010 in Planung, was genaueres habe ich nicht gefunden.



Ja dauert leider noch eine ganze Weile. Aber ich wollte auch nur zeigen das in Zukunft noch viele heiße Eisen im Feuer liegen... und Heroes of Telara ist wirklich HOT!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

@Sylvvia so wie du hier schreibst wird dich glaube auch nach 10 jahren kein mmmorpg begeistern, vielleicht soltest du dann dich auf Solo-Spiele konzentrieren wie GTA 4/Oblivion usw...


----------



## Trish09 (1. September 2009)

Das jemand die Char erstellung bemängelt find ich seltsam, klar in der Beta etc. gabs noch kein 1.5 und man sollte das Asiatische in dem Game schon mögen, aber zu behaupten das man nur Asiatisch aussehnde oder 13jährig wirkende Chars erstellen kann stimmt nich so wirklich :/
Aber wenn man nich das ganze Potenzial des Editors aussnutzt is man selbst schuld, gab schon vor 1.5 genug möglichkeiten sich nicht wie ein asiat oder 13jährigen aussehen zu lassen...

Ich erinner mich einfach mal an eine dieser vorgefertigten Gesichter wo man schon aussah wie nen Zwerg (rauschebart etc)


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

SARodiRIEL schrieb:


> Naja ich war am LevelCap der CB... also doch deutlich übers Startgebiet hinaus ^^



Picture or didn't happen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Grafik von Lotro. Gut ich würde sagen rein vom Grafikmäßigen nehmen sich beide Spiele nichts. Beide gehen in eine andere Ruchtung und sie zu vergleichen ist blödsinnig. Wo Lotro allerdings im Vergleich zu Aion punktet ist die Vegetation. Die ist in Lotro bisher einmalig.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (1. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Picture or didn't happen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Schau auf ein Profil da hats paar Bildchen drinne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Naja ich denke einfach pauschal zu behaupten die Animation,Environment ect von Aion wäre statisch is sprich weg falsch...ich hatte da viele kleine Details wie wehendes Gras...spinnen die soch von bäumen seilen etc. machen das ganze einfach lebendig...

ich hatte damals LOTR nur bis lvl 10 oda so gespielt also wirklich nur am start in so nem schneegebiet das war halt alles sehr...naja....lieblos würde ich sagen...von der atmosphäre sicher gelungen aber imo emotionslos....und die bewegungen meines komischen elben waren halt lineage II like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

@Ein anderes Thema: Mir hat Lotro überhaupt nicht gefallen, war nicht mein Geschmack sowie die Grafik.
@ zurück zum Thema: Bin dafür das solche Thread überhaupt nicht mehr eröffnet werden ( was ist besser als... ) einfach wie es schon zum 10000 gesagt wurde, selbst anspielen oder sich information über die jeweilige Website beschaffen und Videos schauen.


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

Abermals Offtopic entfernt.


----------



## Zetho (1. September 2009)

In diesem Thread geht es nicht um "Was ist besser als" sondern um "Warum Aion". Man kann das Thema höchstens noch als "Was macht Aion besser als" interpretieren, das wars.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

Ja aber hier werden immer wieder Vergleiche gezogen.


----------



## Greg09 (1. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Das sehe ich durchaus genauso, nur würde ich mich dann nicht soweit aus dem Fenster lehnen, wie manch anderer und solche sprüche klopfen wie*:Aion wird WoW *vernichten/Einstampfen/auslöschen oder was weiß ich....




ich als wow spieler gebe dir recht...
aber wenn dass so ist bringt blizz ihr neues mmo raus.
und mit der erfahrung die blizz mit wow gesammelt hat, wird es glaub ich ein gelungenes MMO


----------



## Kizna (1. September 2009)

Greg09 schrieb:


> und mit der erfahrung die blizz mit wow gesammelt hat, wird es glaub ich ein gelungenes MMO



NOT! ... sorry konnte ich mir jetzt nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was Aion für mich noch spielenswerter macht ist die Ankündigung des Housing. Ich habe mein Lotro Haus geliebt und mein Daoc Haus vergöttert. Warum hier WoW bisher noch nicht reagiert hat ist mir schleierhaft. Soll mir aber egal sein, hauptsache ich kann in Aion wieder fröhlich vor mich hin dekorieren.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Sylvvia schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur, warum ich es nicht spielen werde und meine Bestellung bei Amazon storniert habe:
> 
> 1. Die Quests sind deutlich einfallsloser als bei AOC, HdRO, WoW - nach allem was ich bisher gesehen habe, grenzt das questen an Arbeit - dafür brauch ich kein Spiel.
> 
> ...



Da ich selbst AION über drei Wochenenden angetestet habe und es ebfalls wieder storniert habe, gibts es mal meinen geistigen Dünnpfiff dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Quests in HdRO sind nicht anders, von AOC habe ich keine Ahnung, aber Quests in WoW (Damit meine ich nicht die Killquests) übertreffen AION und HdRO bei weitem. Ist einfach so.

2. Die Grafik ist nicht deutlich schlechter und (zumindest) bei HdRO brauch man ordentliche Hardware - man denke da an die DX10 Schatten, die zwar echt schick aussehen, aber auch was an Hardware fressen. Insgesammt braucht HdRO bessere Hardware als AION, sieht aber nur leicht besser aus. Die Programmierung von AION ist 1A, dagegen lässt sich nichts sagen.

3. Ich sehe das Problem in der Grafik bei AION eher, dass die Hauptstädte so kühl wirken, es passiert nichts. (Abgesehen von den Spielern)

4. Wer gegen Killquests ist, der darf keine MMOs spielen. Ich habe z.B. als ich AION testete, keine Quests gelesen, weil ich meine Zeit nicht mit dem Entziffern verschwenden wollte. Jetzt spiele ich HdRO und es macht doppelt so viel Spass, da ich jetzt auch 100% verstehe, was dort steht. Würdest Du die Quests lesen, würdest Du den Grund für das töten der Fellknäuel erkennen.

5. Dass Du das nicht geschafft hast, ist komisch. Das liegt eindeutig an deinem eigenen Unvermögen. (Ich hab sogar einen Wikinger hinbekommen)


aber weiter zu meinen Punkten, die *für mich* die Stornierung rechtfertigen:

6. Kein Schwimmen möglich sowie ständig irgendwelche unsichtbaren Wände, selbst an total unsinnigen Orten. Dazu lineare Questgebiete ala "Folge stumpf diesem Weg, gibt eh keinen anderen". Das gibt ein einengendes Gefühl. Erforschen der Gebiete? Nüscht is! Die Quests machen und du hast alles gesehen.

7. NCSoft preist die Flügel groß an, aber man kann sie viel zu selten ordentlich einsetzen. Das ist das dickste Minus ... 70% nur Gleiten stinkt wie ein Pferdehintern. Und dann ist man die ganze Zeit dabei, sich umzusehen und jeden scheiß kleinen Hügel auszunutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8. Extrem PvP lastig. Bleibt nichts weiter zu sagen.

9. Das erste Wochenende habe ich gezockt wie sonstwas ... das Zweite vielleicht 4h/Tag ... am dritten nurnoch Freitag abend, dann garnicht mehr. Es wurde einfach stinklangweilig.

10. Die Fähigkeit, alles zu Sammeln ist viel zu schwer zu skillen. Man bekommt ständig Quests, bei denen man irgendwas sammeln muss, aber der Skill ist zu niedrig, will man die Aufgabe also erledigen, muss man ein Gebiet zurück und Farmen.

11. Alles quiekebunte Gegner, verharmlost, lächerlich süß dargestellt und die Elyos/Asmodier sehen auch nicht ganz unwarm aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12. Diese verdammten Stände von Spielern, die gehen mir in so ziemlich jedem asiatischen MMO auf den Sack! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Über liest man diese Sprechblasen - fürchterlich!


Das sind die Gründe, die mir grade noch eingefallen, vielleicht gibt es da mehr, vielleicht auch nicht. Sei es drum, das ist mein(e) Meinung/Spielgefühl.
Ich persönlich spiele jetzt fleißig HdRO, das wird wenigstens nicht wegen PvP gebalanced, oder sieht flauschig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und es hat den HdR-Bonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man mich fragen würde:

WoW: 91% - Massen-MMO
HdRO: 90% - man muss drauf stehen
AION: 83% - man muss drauf stehen
Flyff 35% - Woah is das schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Stornierungsgrund hinzugefügt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

Aion och ne 90 % Wertung


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 8. Extrem PvP lastig. Bleibt nichts weiter zu sagen.



*hirnbatsch* vll gibts auch leute die pvp mögen? haste da dran mal gedacht?


----------



## Berserkius (1. September 2009)

Verstehe auch nicht woher aufeinmal die Hdro Spieler alle herkommen in diesen Forum hmmmm.......


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Naja...denke die Aussagen von Tonk-Pils sind ja alle nicht im ansatz objektiv...er schreibt ja es sind SEINE Gründe...also empfindet er das so..das es in der realität vollkommen anders ist ist ja bekannt...


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...denke die Aussagen von Tonk-Pils sind ja alle nicht im ansatz objektiv...er schreibt ja es sind SEINE Gründe...also empfindet er das so..das es in der realität vollkommen anders ist ist ja bekannt...



ja aber ich mein die gründe sind idiotisch.. sammelberuf zu schwer zu skillen. hm, man darf auch nicht vergessen ihn für jedes gebiet auf das entsprechende lvl zu bringen, dann is das ganz easy.

Wenn man das erste beta we druchgezockt is schon klar dass langweilig wird weils halt nur bis 30 geht und nicht alle features so laufen wie sies sollten.

gut das mit monstern und chars is geschmackssache

und das mit den ständen.. er könnte auch das "auktionshaus" nutzen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ja aber ich mein die gründe sind idiotisch.. sammelberuf zu schwer zu skillen. hm, man darf auch nicht vergessen ihn für jedes gebiet auf das entsprechende lvl zu bringen, dann is das ganz easy.



Ich habe insgesammt 3 Chars angefangen, 17, 18 und 23 - bei allen war es während des Levelns unmöglich, mit dem Sammelberuf nachzukommen, kann sein, dass es zu viele Leute in der Nähe gab, die ebenfalls sammeln, aber dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie das beim Release werden soll.



Bahlti schrieb:


> Wenn man das erste beta we druchgezockt is schon klar dass langweilig wird weils halt nur bis 30 geht und nicht alle features so laufen wie sies sollten.



Komisch, andere MMO-Beta werden mir nicht so schnell langweilig. (WoW z.B.) o_O



Bahlti schrieb:


> und das mit den ständen.. er könnte auch das "auktionshaus" nutzen.



Ja habe ich auch, aber die Stände sind trotzdem da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...denke die Aussagen von Tonk-Pils sind ja alle nicht im ansatz objektiv...er schreibt ja es sind SEINE Gründe...also empfindet er das so..das es in der realität vollkommen anders ist ist ja bekannt...



Da beißt du dir selbst in den Hintern was? Was die "Realität" ist und was nicht machst du nämlich gerade an deinem Empfinden fest ^^ 

Ich kann ihn gut verstehen, geschmäcker sind eben verschieden... ich werde AION mal eine chance geben, versteife mich aber nicht so sehr auf seinen Erfolg, dass ich die Mankos nicht bemerken würde... Es mag ein riesenerfolg (für mein persönliches Spieleerlebnis) werden, muss es aber nicht ;-)


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

mMn ansprechender als WoW, mehr Balance als in WAR und weniger Lags als in AoC *g*
Guter überbrücker bis SW:TOR kommt. Und natürlich, weils mich persönlich Anspricht. (:


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich habe insgesammt 3 Chars angefangen, 17, 18 und 23 - bei allen war es während des Levelns unmöglich, mit dem Sammelberuf nachzukommen, kann sein, dass es zu viele Leute in der Nähe gab, die ebenfalls sammeln, aber dann möchte ich nicht wissen, wie das beim Release werden soll.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Neben dem lvln skillen kannste sowieso nirgnds auch nicht in wow. da muss man sich halt 1-2 std zeit nehmen um das nachzuholen.
2. gut wenn du meinst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. Sieh weg ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> mMn ansprechender als WoW, mehr Balance als in WAR und weniger Lags als in AoC *g*




Die Performance in AION ist die beste, die ich je in einem MMO gesehen habe, da gibt es keine Beanstandungen. 
Grafik schick, selbst bei geringeren Einstellungen und Laggs gibt es auch selten.



Bahlti schrieb:


> 1. Neben dem lvln skillen kannste sowieso nirgnds auch nicht in wow. da muss man sich halt 1-2 std zeit nehmen um das nachzuholen.
> 2. gut wenn du meinst
> 
> 
> ...



1. Doch. In WoW denke ich da an Kräutersammeln und in HdRO ist der Schürfer (Mehr hatte ich bisher nicht) neben dem Leveln sehr leicht zu skillen. Aber das liegt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach daran, dass bei diesen Spielen nicht jeder alles abbauen kann.
3. Sagst Du das auch, wenn jemand neben dir vergewaltigt wird? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Da beißt du dir selbst in den Hintern was? Was die "Realität" ist und was nicht machst du nämlich gerade an deinem Empfinden fest ^^
> 
> Ich kann ihn gut verstehen, geschmäcker sind eben verschieden... ich werde AION mal eine chance geben, versteife mich aber nicht so sehr auf seinen Erfolg, dass ich die Mankos nicht bemerken würde... Es mag ein riesenerfolg (für mein persönliches Spieleerlebnis) werden, muss es aber nicht ;-)



Naja...mit dem richtigen Wissen würdest du sicher verstehen was ich meine.

Nur als Beipsiel:

Schwimmen....schwimmen funktioniert mit 1.5. einwandfrei...ergo kein Argument...

zu PvP lastig: Es ist Fakt das Aion ein PvPvE spiel ist....als solches ist die Bemängelung von "zu viel PvP" einfach sinnfrei...weil es ja eben mit unter auf das ausgelegt ist.

Berufe skillen zu schwer: der aufwand ist auch kein andere als in WoW oder sonst so...man craftet sich eben hinterher...war de fakto bei jedem MMO so das ich bisher gespielt habe

...was ich mit diesem Auszug sagen will ist das sein subjektives Empfinden und die damit verbundne Entscheidung den Auftrag zu stornieren ja sein gutes Recht ist...nichts desto trotz das wirkliche Spielerlebnis ein anderes ist.


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 3. Sagst Du das auch, wenn jemand neben dir vergewaltigt wird?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ähm du vergleichst die "Kauft bitte bitte bitte ich spare für balalala"-Stände mit Vergewaltigung? O.O no comment...

Edith: ich geb da Sanji 100% Recht. Auch wenn er ein Bleichgesicht ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> ähm du vergleichst die "Kauft bitte bitte bitte ich spare für balalala"-Stände mit Vergewaltigung? O.O no comment...



Es geht darum, dass das "Sieh weg!" keine Lösung ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass das "Sieh weg!" keine Lösung ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du wirst ja nicht gezwungen, dass du dir durchliest was 12-jährige da philosophieren. Augen zu und durch. Kann man doch eh nur in der Hauptstadt aufmachen glaube ich gelesen zu haben. Und bis 50 bist du ziemlich selten dort, und auf 50 am farmen und im abyss unterwegs.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Naja...mit dem richtigen Wissen würdest du sicher verstehen was ich meine.



Oha nun vermischen wir "Wissen" mit "Empfinden"... Ich bin gespannt ^^



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Nur als Beipsiel:
> 
> Schwimmen....schwimmen funktioniert mit 1.5. einwandfrei...ergo kein Argument...



ok, ist gekauft... allerdings soll es immernoch Barrieren geben.



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> zu PvP lastig: Es ist Fakt das Aion ein PvPvE spiel ist....als solches ist die Bemängelung von "zu viel PvP" einfach sinnfrei...weil es ja eben mit unter auf das ausgelegt ist.



Es ist Fakt, dass dies nunmal nicht jedem gefallen muss und daher jeder sich überlegen kann ob dies nun ein "kauf-" oder "nichtkauf"-Kriterium ist...



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Berufe skillen zu schwer: der aufwand ist auch kein andere als in WoW oder sonst so...man craftet sich eben hinterher...war de fakto bei jedem MMO so das ich bisher gespielt habe



Dass es bei anderen MMO´s nicht leichter ist ist doch keine Legitimation dies niemals ändern zu dürfen ^^ 
Nach deiner Argumentation darf sich gar nichts ändern, denn das war bislang in allen MMO´s genau so... wenn dies eben jemand als schlecht empfindet, darf er daran wohl Kritik äußern, oder?



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ...was ich mit diesem Auszug sagen will ist das sein subjektives Empfinden und die damit verbundne Entscheidung den Auftrag zu stornieren ja sein gutes Recht ist...nichts desto trotz das wirkliche Spielerlebnis ein anderes ist.



Und nun sagst du aus wie sein Spielerlebnis sein würde... Hier gibst du eine Prognose über das Empfinden eines anderen ab und behauptest diese sei unumstößlich... Das kann nicht funktionieren, so sehr du dir das auch wünscht ^^


----------



## Teuti76 (1. September 2009)

Ich persönlich denke dass die Personal Stores sich bei uns eh nicht grossartig durchsetzten werden, sondern der überwiegende Teil per AH abgewickelt wird. Von daher bin ich fast sicher, dass diese "Stand-Massenflut" irgendwann auch verschwinden wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (1. September 2009)

Bahlti schrieb:


> philophosieren (richtig geschrieben?^^).


Philosophieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Philosophieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Er redete von grob 12-Jährigen... ob da nicht eher Philodoofieren in frage kommt... die Einschätzung bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ^^


----------



## Bahlti (1. September 2009)

Rayon schrieb:


> Philosophieren.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



danke is ausgebessert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Yaggoth schrieb:


> Oha nun vermischen wir "Wissen" mit "Empfinden"... Ich bin gespannt ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So..beim schwimmen sind wir uns ja jetzt ma einig...Barrieren gibt es das is wohl wahr...dazu ahbe ich ja au nix gesagt...

Nein..natürlich nicht....wer kein PvP mag muss es ja net spielen....jedoch ist eben bei einem PvPvE Spiel besagtes PvP als "nicht kauf" Grund zu nennen bissi sinnfrei....da jemand der kein PvP mag so denke ich nicht auf die Idee kommen wird es zu spielen....

Wo sage ich es darf sich garnix ändern?!oO Gott wäre ich bei WoW froh gewesen wenn sich ma was getan hätte^^ Zurück zu deiner Aussage....sicher darf man das Kritisieren....aber es als "nicht Kauf" Grund zu nehmen macht in meinen Augen keinen großen Sinn, da es ja gang und gebe in MMOs ist...dann sollte man keine MMOs spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich behaupte das es ein anderes ist ja....da benannte Sachen eben nicht so sind wie du sie subjektiv wahrgenommen hast...seis es aus Patchgründen oder sonst wie...nur sage ich net jemand muss das so und so empfinden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SireS (1. September 2009)

Teuti76 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke dass die Personal Stores sich bei uns eh nicht grossartig durchsetzten werden, sondern der überwiegende Teil per AH abgewickelt wird. Von daher bin ich fast sicher, dass diese "Stand-Massenflut" irgendwann auch verschwinden wird
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich kenne diese Stände aus dem damaligen Ragnarok online und muss sagen, daß sie ganz viel zur Spielkultur beigetragen haben. Es war wie ein richtiger Markt teilweise. Die pfiffigen Händler sind von Stand zu Stand gezogen und haben nach Schnäppchen gesucht, Gruppen bilden sich und tanzen und unterhalten sich, sowas macht doch ein MMO aus. Das AH ist doch stinklangweilig, jeder scannt die Preise und setzt seinen Scheiss für 1 Kupfer weniger als der bisherig billigste rein ( à la wow).

Für mich sind die Stände ganz klar ein absolutes Highlight in Aion und ich denke, wenn sich die Leute erstmal dran gewöhnt haben, wird das AH recht leer sein.


----------



## Yaggoth (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> So..beim schwimmen sind wir uns ja jetzt ma einig...Barrieren gibt es das is wohl wahr...dazu ahbe ich ja au nix gesagt...



Stimmt, aber die hatte er auch kritisiert...



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Nein..natürlich nicht....wer kein PvP mag muss es ja net spielen....jedoch ist eben bei einem PvPvE Spiel besagtes PvP als "nicht kauf" Grund zu nennen bissi sinnfrei....da jemand der kein PvP mag so denke ich nicht auf die Idee kommen wird es zu spielen....



Naja, es hat eben auch PVE-Anteile... vieleicht hätte er sich gewünschtm, dass diese deutlicher ausfallen. Denn wie genau hier das Spieleerlebniss ist konnte vorher noch keiner sagen. Er sagte, dass ihm der Test nicht gefallen hat (wohl auch weil es ihm wohl zu PVP-lastig ist) und er daher es doch nicht kaufen will... das ist für ihn also ein "nicht kauf-" Grund... wo ist dein Problem?



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Wo sage ich es darf sich garnix ändern?!oO Gott wäre ich bei WoW froh gewesen wenn sich ma was getan hätte^^ Zurück zu deiner Aussage....sicher darf man das Kritisieren....aber es als "nicht Kauf" Grund zu nehmen macht in meinen Augen keinen großen Sinn, da es ja gang und gebe in MMOs ist...dann sollte man keine MMOs spielen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das sagst du in dem du behauptest es wäre ein Grund, dass alle anderen MMO´s die du bislang gezockt hast das Sammelberufe-Lvln mindestens genau so lange gedauert hat und denkst damit sein seine Argumentation, dass eben diese LVL-Länge ein "nicht kauf" Grund sei, widerlegt ist...
Nur weil dies in eben anderen Spielen so ist lässt das doch keine Rückschlüsse auf vorlieben von einem Member zu... ergo hat er doch einen für sich vernünftigen Grund, der eben genau sogar sehr "real" ist, denn du bestätigst ihn sogar ^^



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das es ein anderes ist ja....da benannte Sachen eben nicht so sind wie du sie subjektiv wahrgenommen hast



Wir reden doch gar nicht von mir ;-)
Jedoch ist abgesehen vom Schwimmen, sein Spieleerlebnis doch genau so wie er es geschrieben hat... daran änderst du auch nichts. Und neben dem Schwimmen halte ich seine Einschätzung für real, wohingegen ich alle diese "AION ist fehlerfrei und unverbesserbar" - Meinungen eben für deutlich unreal halte.



Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> ...seis es aus Patchgründen oder sonst wie...nur sage ich net jemand muss das so und so empfinden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch, du sagst voraus wie sein Spieleerlebnis sein sollte und damit sein Empfinden... Wenn du sagen würdest wie dein Spieleerlebnis aussieht, hätte ich nichts gesagt, aber das eines anderen vorauszusagen und dann auch noch daran festzuhalten wenn derjenige seine Eindrücke (die deinen widersprechen) hier schildert... da sollte es doch klingeln, das ihr eben einfach eine unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung habt ;-)


----------



## Sanji2k3 (1. September 2009)

Wäre es nicht fatal hätten wir nicht unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen?

Whatever....ich lasse jedem seinen EIndruck und seine Wahl ob er sich das Spiel scnaheun möchte oder nicht....nur versuche ich die Fakten soweit möglich klar zu stellen um ein möglichst authentisches Bild des Spiels wieder zu geben.

Die angeführten Punkte mal zur Seite genommen die ja wie bereits erwähnt nur beispiele waren....denke ich einfach das die Argumentation so wie ich sie verstanden habe keinen Sinn macht....ums jetzt mal völlig überspitzt darzustellen....ich bemängel in WoW ja auch nicht das mich die andere Fraktion aufm BG tötet...so in etwa war für mich die Wahrnehmung der Aussage "zu viel PvP"....ums ma irgendwie zu veranschaulichen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Die angeführten Punkte mal zur Seite genommen die ja wie bereits erwähnt nur beispiele waren....denke ich einfach das die Argumentation so wie ich sie verstanden habe keinen Sinn macht....ums jetzt mal völlig überspitzt darzustellen....ich bemängel in WoW ja auch nicht das mich die andere Fraktion aufm BG tötet...so in etwa war für mich die Wahrnehmung der Aussage "zu viel PvP"....ums ma irgendwie zu veranschaulichen.



Ich wüsste nicht, dass ich irgendwo argumentiert habe. O_o
Ich habe lediglich mein Empfinden des Spieles aufgeschrieben.


----------



## epiphone2 (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> wieso hab ich keine ahnung? sieht obama, merkel oder sonst wer aus wie ein fantasy wesen? etwa ork oder elfen? nein, aber die möglichkeiten seinen char zu gestalten sind schon rießig da geb ich dir recht.
> 
> zu deinen punkten:
> 
> ...




wenn du nur 10 min Aion gespielt hättest würdest du nicht so einen Quark reden... fürchterlich diese Unwissenheit.

Du kannst dir Elfen, Zwerge und allen Fantasy kram erstellen wodrauf du Lust hast. Man kann alle Körperteile im Charaktereditor verändern im Gesicht genauso da kann man auch alle erdenklichen Details verändern. Du willst Elfen kein ding mach dir einen sehr hageren großen Char mit spitzen Ohren und sehr schmalen Gesichtszügen von mir aus noch blass und mit langen Haaren is alles drin. Du willst Zwerge kein ding mach dir nen Char der klein und gedrungen aussieht mit dickem Bauch,Bart und groben Gesichtszügen... ach ja Beindicke und Länge kannst du ebenfalls anpassen. Willst einen Gnom mach dir einen wie du dir einen Vorstellst. Willst nen Ork mach dir einen (ich hab hier ein Video für dich am Ende sieht man eine Hulkähnliche Figur kann man dank Chareditor aber auch zu nem Ork machen).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tb2iDg4SFVM

Also zum Kombosystem, ja das gabs schon bei der ein oder anderen Klasse in einem anderen MMO. Bei Aion haben ALLE Klassen das Combosystem.

Crafting ist meiner Meinung nach sogar anspruchsvoller wie bei Wow.

Das Sigmasystem bietet mehr Individualisierung als die meisten MMOs wo die Talentbäume undurchdacht und voll von sinnfreien Skills sind.

ich hab noch paar Sachen die Aion bei anderen MMOs "abgekupfert" hat und da auch so gar nix neues bringt. (Um mal mit deinen absolut schwachsinnigen Pseudoargumenten zu kommen)

/ironie on

Vorsicht diese Sachen hat Aion alle geklaut und es sind auch auch absolut keine Neurerungen zu anderen MMOs.

-Man muss das Spiel installieren um es spielen zu können
-Man braucht einen Monitor um etwas sehen zu können
-Man bezahlt monatliche Kosten um es spielen zu können
-Man braucht eine Maus um es zu spielen
-Man bekommt XP
-Man kann Stufen aufsteigen
-Man läuft in einer virtuellen Welt herum
-Man kann seinen Charakter ausrüsten
-Es gibt Städte in dem Spiel
usw könnt jetzt noch unmengen an Punkten bringen

/ironie off 

Das was Aion so "besonderst" macht ist : Es bringt einige nette Neuerungen, hat viele Elemente die bei anderen MMOs gut ankamen, eine sehr gute Atmosphäre sowie Grafik, eine überragende Performance.... das Aion diese Punkte in einem Spiel vereint macht es meiner Meinung nach zu einem sehr guten Spiel und ist absolut ein Indiez dafür das es MMO-Fans spielen und auch mögen werden.


----------



## Dungorn (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> -geile grafik, gibt es auch in anderen spielen wo sie eig. noch besser aussieht auch wenns einige nich hören wollen.






Dann Zeige mir mal bitte welches MMO, so viele Details hat wie Aion


----------



## Maugaran (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> -crafting kann ich nix zu sagen, muss man wohl neidlos sagen is wow der primus




hmmm da musste ich schmunzeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aion ist im Crafting auch nicht herrausrangend aber sowas von wow zu hören hat mich glatt umgehauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schau dir mal Everquest 2 an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Kann mir mal wer pls n kurzes Résumée geben, worum es hier überhaupt geht? ^^


----------



## Norjena (1. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Kann mir mal wer pls n kurzes Résumée geben, worum es hier überhaupt geht? ^^



MMO Kleinkrieg mal wieder, Aion iost scheiße weil, nein es ist gut weil, und Wow ist viel besser, nein Quatsch das ist viel besser, und das, und dann gibts noch das...und so weiter. Hab das meiste nicht gelesen.


----------



## Noxiel (1. September 2009)

*Allerletzte Warnung* an all die User, deren Kommentare auf den letzten zwei Seiten, welche ich bis auf kleinste Ausnahmen komplett gelöscht habe, nur für Spam und Offtopic gut waren. Muß ich nochmal derat viele themenfremde Beiträge löschen, bekommt ihr eine Auszeit um über die Inhalte der Netiquette nachzudenken.


----------



## Zadig (1. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> hi zusammen,
> 
> ich will mal in worte fassen wieso ich aion überhaupt eine chance geben würde, und vielleicht schreibt ihr wieso ihrs tut, oder obs euch genauso geht.
> 
> ...



Also wenn ich das so lese, solltest du Aion besser nicht spielen. Irgendein Spiel anzufangen, das einem scheinbar gar nicht gefällt, nur aus dem Grund weil ein anderes langweilig ist ... das wird nicht gut gehen ^^.
Ein Spiel sollte einem schon irgendwo ein wenig zusagen, bevor man es beginnt. Ich habe in der Aion Closed-Beta gespielt, und es hat mir einfach saugeil gefallen bisher. Wenn das nicht so wäre, könnte WoW noch so langweilig sein, deswegen spiel ich doch nicht irgendwas, was mir nicht gefällt. Auch wenn ich meine WoW Chars in die Tonne gekloppt habe. 

Wenn euch langweilig ist, gibt erstens noch andere Dinge aufm PC, und ach ja, hinter der komischen Tür, wo ein Pizzabote manchmal das Futter reinstreckt ... da is ne Welt dahinter ... ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. September 2009)

Norjena schrieb:


> MMO Kleinkrieg mal wieder, Aion iost scheiße weil, nein es ist gut weil, und Wow ist viel besser, nein Quatsch das ist viel besser, und das, und dann gibts noch das...und so weiter. Hab das meiste nicht gelesen.



Na toll, als ob wir noch so nen Thread brauchen



			
				Noxiel schrieb:
			
		

> Allerletzte Warnung an all die User, deren Kommentare auf den letzten zwei Seiten, welche ich bis auf kleinste Ausnahmen komplett gelöscht habe, nur für Spam und Offtopic gut waren. Muß ich nochmal derat viele themenfremde Beiträge löschen, bekommt ihr eine Auszeit um über die Inhalte der Netiquette nachzudenken.



Kannste den Thread nicht komplett dichtmachen? Haben schon einen so tollen vergleichsthread -.-


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (2. September 2009)

1 grund: WoW ist seit WOTLK scheiße
2. grund WoW wird mit Cataclysm nur noch schlechter
3. grund WoW ist scheiße, weil kaum ein "alter" entwickler mitdran arbeitet (classic /b)



ach so...und: Aion ist für mich zu 95% das perfekte MMORPG.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Raaandy schrieb:


> das sind genau die einzigen gründe, es gibt nix was es in keinem anderen mmorpg gibt. es gibt nichmal talentbäume, sondern nur elende stigmas =(



Falsch, du kannst Fliegen, ohne Flugmount, und kannst im Flug sogar fighten, zeig mir ein Game in dems das gibt...
Talentbäume brauchst du nicht, weil du dich als Krieger z.b. als Tank oder DD entscheidest und keine Talente dazu brauchst um das zu perfektionieren...
Und Stigmas sind eigentlich doch freischalten spezieller Fähigkeiten oder nicht? Erfüllt doch sogar das Prinzip von Talenten...


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

Zu den ach so tollen Talentbäumen. Erstens benutzt sowieso jeder die gleiche Skillung. Von Individualität keine Spur. Zweitens wird es sie in WoW in der Form sowieso bald nicht mehr geben.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Zu den ach so tollen Talentbäumen. Erstens benutzt sowieso jeder die gleiche Skillung. Von Individualität keine Spur. Zweitens wird es sie in WoW in der Form sowieso bald nicht mehr geben.



Meinst du den Pfad der Titanen? Wenn du davon mehr weist... erklär mal bitte, ich versteh nicht was genau das bewirken soll...
Ansonsten ja, besonders in WoW, weichen maximal ein paar punkte ab, ansonsten gibts wirklich fast immer die gleichen skillungen...


----------



## Kizna (2. September 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> Meinst du den Pfad der Titanen? Wenn du davon mehr weist... erklär mal bitte, ich versteh nicht was genau das bewirken soll...
> Ansonsten ja, besonders in WoW, weichen maximal ein paar punkte ab, ansonsten gibts wirklich fast immer die gleichen skillungen...



Also wirklich viel ist ja noch nicht bekannt, aber Blizzard hat schon angekündigt einiges an den Talentbäumen zu ändern, sodass man auch die Fun Talente nimmt. um das zu erreichen müssen sie die alten Bäume wohl ganz rausnehmen.


----------



## Jizz0 (3. September 2009)

is doch immer das gleiche wenn ein game kurz vorm release steht ^^


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> is doch immer das gleiche wenn ein game kurz vorm release steht ^^



ohoh wow-fanboy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne spass^^ naja aber aion hält sich auf dem asiatischen markt seit fast nem jahr mit 7 mio. Gamern. Das is was andres als WAR oder AOC^^ und Aion hat wirklich potenzial meiner meinung. Türlich soviel neues bringt es nicht, aber immerhin gute reisemöglichkeit ab lvl 10 und keine zwerge, elfen etc. die werden immer langweiliger weils die in so ziemlich jedem mmo gibt.


----------



## Jizz0 (3. September 2009)

naja in asiatischen mmos sind zwergen usw eher selten enthalten.. in westlichen games dafür umso mehr wegen herr der ringe undso ^^


----------



## Bahlti (3. September 2009)

Jizz0 schrieb:


> naja in asiatischen mmos sind zwergen usw eher selten enthalten.. in westlichen games dafür umso mehr wegen herr der ringe undso ^^



genau darum isses ja was andres^^
aion is so ziemlich das einzige "asia"game das ich kenne, das kein grinder ist ^^ DAS ist doch mal was andres 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (3. September 2009)

Zepheus schrieb:


> Das Spieler problem sehe ich als ein viel größeres an.....
> Die leute die jetzt in der Beta(oder in den letzten Wochen) Spielen sind die die sich 100% auf das Spiel einlassen aber wieviel % macht das am ende aus wenn release tag ist? wieviele WoW oder sonst was Spieler stehen bis dahin in den Startlöchern? und wieviele sind dann die die dann chats oder sonstwas zuspammen mit:ey lol wasn rotz......was n Kack spiel....voll der Kranke Shice die haben ja flügel......wie erstell ich einen Orc ihr Boons?...usw usw......
> 
> Das trägt maßgeblich am Spielfluss und der Spiellust bei oder?



du hast recht (hab mich gerade über die Orc sache weggeschmisse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^)

naja was mir an Aion gefällt?

1. klassen - wobei etwas mehr flexibilität (skilltrees z.B.) schon schön währe
2. Fliegen und dabei sogar noch kämpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3. grafik (einfach mal hammer, vor allem für ein MMO - und was ich so an screenshots/videos gesehen habe kommt da kein anderes MMo mit, AOC mit seinem übertriebenen realismus sieht dumm aus, LOTRO sieht zwar für ein mmo auch toll aus ist aber auch schon wieder älter, WAR mag ich vom szenario her nicht (also weiß ich auch nix darüber)...)
4. charakterdesign (einfach mal was anderes als nur frisur, und ein wenig das gesicht verändern zu können)
5. story - ok könnte man noch verbessern (z.B. warum haben die Balaur sich von Aion abgewandt, hat er ihnen was getan?)
6. aussehen der ausrüstung (wobei zum teil asien schon durchschlägt - ich sag nur mage (bei weibl. charas - wie es bei männern aussieht? keine ahnung ich spiele keine) highlevel zeug sieht aus wie schuluniform-kleidchen aus japan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja was mir an aion nicht gefällt?

- keine mounts (weder fliegende noch laufende)
- riesen waffen (wobei man das aus mangas noch übertriebener kennt)
- cast time bei mages (ja ist in wow auch, aber: warum nicht mages so machen wie in diablo II d.h. keine abklingzeiten auf zauber und nur bei mächtigen zaubern ein kurzer cast delay? falls jetzt wer meint: Fies damit dominieren mages alles, NEIN, einfach den schaden und mana verbraucht anpassen und schon gehts, vor allem kann man sich dann im kampf bewegen, was der ranger z.B. sowieso kann)
- langes lvln (finde das es bis 20 schneller gehen sollte)
- vor lvl 20/25 (nicht ganz sicher welches) keine instanzen
- zu sehr auf PVP ausgelegt (sicher ich mag PVP aber PVE das ohne PVP nicht geht? - naja mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



fazit: werde Aion antesten (da ich es doch cooler finde als rest MMO's da draußen - und wenn es nix wird warte ich auf SWTOR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Enyalios (3. September 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> naja was mir an aion nicht gefällt?
> 
> - keine mounts (weder fliegende noch laufende)
> - riesen waffen (wobei man das aus mangas noch übertriebener kennt)
> ...



1. Mounts sind laut NCSoft in irgendeiner Form geplant, sie wissen nur noch nicht genau wie da man ja ohnehin fliegen kann. Kommen sollte da noch was.
2. So riesig finde ich die Waffen persönlich jetzt nicht. Der Gladiator hat halt eine 2H-Waffe und ich denke die meintest du.
3. Wenn ich den Mage mit dem Kleriker vergleiche hatte der schon wesentlich größere Manaprobleme - allerdings kann ich das nicht für LvL 50 bestätigten.
4. Leveln ist wohl Geschmackssache. Wer schnell leveln will wird das auch in AION schaffen. Ein wesentlicher Teil der SPieler stört sich denk ich nicht so daran. In WoW störte mich das auch nicht wirklich, ausser als ich 57 war wollte ich dann natürlich unbedingt 60 werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5. Instanzen gab es in WoW (sofern man sich nicht durchziehen hat lassen) auch erst sinnvoll ab Stufe 20. Mal sehen, ich mag selber eher einen Mix aus PVP und PVE. Ich lass mich da überaschen.
6. Das bestreite ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber wer sich nicht etwas vorab informiert (muss ja nicht die Beta spielen, reicht auch Podcasts zu gucken) der kauft halt die Katze im Sack.
    In WotLk z.b. wurde auch massiv mit PvP geworben und ein Großteil der Comm fand das Resultat nicht so prickelnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Achtung ! Punkt 1-6 enthalten meine subjektive Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norjena (3. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Also wirklich viel ist ja noch nicht bekannt, aber Blizzard hat schon angekündigt einiges an den Talentbäumen zu ändern, sodass man auch die Fun Talente nimmt. um das zu erreichen müssen sie die alten Bäume wohl ganz rausnehmen.



Hört sich nach Einheitsbrei an^^, damit auch ja jeder Trottel den ganzen Baum vollskillen kann, weils nix anderes wichtiges gibt....damit auch das letzte bisschen denken wegfällt.

Zu Punkt 4 von oben, ich denke du meinst die Tatsache das Mages stehen bleiben müssen und man immer dabei ist Castbalken runterzuzählen?

Gut verständlich, das gefällt mir auch nicht so, aber der Aion Zauberer hat meist recht kurze Zauber, normal maximal 2 Sekunden, und viele sofortige oder andere sehr kurze. Auch durch die Combos und Chainskills spielt er sich viel erfrischender als die meisten anderen Zauberklassen....


----------



## Laxera (3. September 2009)

jo, den balken meinte ich (ich meine stellt auch mal ein fantasy movie vor bei dem die zauberer rumstehen und casten...mir fällt keines ein, die zauber sind normal instant (ausser beschwörungen und sowas, aber die setzt man da auch nicht im kampf ein)...aber da es wohl in jedem MMO so ist...naja werde trotzdem caster zocken)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sin (3. September 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> jo, den balken meinte ich (ich meine stellt auch mal ein fantasy movie vor bei dem die zauberer rumstehen und casten...mir fällt keines ein, die zauber sind normal instant (ausser beschwörungen und sowas, aber die setzt man da auch nicht im kampf ein)...aber da es wohl in jedem MMO so ist...naja werde trotzdem caster zocken)
> 
> mfg LAX



Naja nicht ganz, in den meisten Fantasy Filmen müssen die Zauberer/Hexen irgendwelche Sprüche vorher sagen, bevor der Zauber gewirkt wird, das ist ja nichts anderes als das was der Castbalken "simuliert". 

Instant Zauber in Filmen werden meist nur über irgendwelche Reagenzien gewirkt, z.B. irgendein Pulver/Staub/etc.


----------



## Droyale (3. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> 1 grund: WoW ist seit WOTLK scheiße
> 2. grund WoW wird mit Cataclysm nur noch schlechter
> 3. grund WoW ist scheiße, weil kaum ein "alter" entwickler mitdran arbeitet (classic /b)
> 
> ...


schön für dich, aber du kannst nicht sagen das WoW scheisse is, weil du mit dem werdegang nicht zufrieden bist


----------



## Sanji2k3 (3. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Naja nicht ganz, in den meisten Fantasy Filmen müssen die Zauberer/Hexen irgendwelche Sprüche vorher sagen, bevor der Zauber gewirkt wird, das ist ja nichts anderes als das was der Castbalken "simuliert".
> 
> Instant Zauber in Filmen werden meist nur über irgendwelche Reagenzien gewirkt, z.B. irgendein Pulver/Staub/etc.


So jetzt kommt der Klugscheiss Modus

...und zwar in dem beliebten und allseits bekannten 2teiler Film Merlin mit Sam Neil wird ja geklärt das es 3 Arten der Magie gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und eben diese werden ja auch angewendet^^

Magie über eine Zauberstab...Magie mit Sprüchen..und Magie per Handbewegung (was die schwerste sein soll) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war mein Beitrag dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

Droyale schrieb:


> schön für dich, aber du kannst nicht sagen das WoW scheisse is, weil du mit dem werdegang nicht zufrieden bist




Ich hab mit Wow auch aufgehört ,und nicht weil es scheiße ist sonder weil es mir keinen Spaß mehr machte.
Aber andere finden Wow noch spaßig.

Man kann nicht sagen das ein spiel scheiße ist nur weil man es nicht cool findet .


----------



## Laxera (3. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> So jetzt kommt der Klugscheiss Modus
> 
> ...und zwar in dem beliebten und allseits bekannten 2teiler Film Merlin mit Sam Neil wird ja geklärt das es 3 Arten der Magie gibt
> 
> ...



jo, kenne den film und die handbewegungsmagie das ist das, was ich mir vorstelle (vor allem: du wirst in aion zu ner Daeva - einem von gott gesegneten wesen d.h. man kann davon ausgehen das du auch schwierigste dinge meisterst)

mfg LAX
ps: reagenzien sind in manchen filmen dabei, ja, sprüche auch (nix dagegen) nur will ich dabei BEWEGEN können (ich meine ich kann auch auch reden und laufen zugleich in RL - und meine hände zu bewegen als wenn ich caste kann ich beim gehen/rennen auch! - nur fliegen wie in aion kann ich noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## leckaeis (3. September 2009)

Laxera schrieb:


> jo, kenne den film und die handbewegungsmagie das ist das, was ich mir vorstelle (vor allem: du wirst in aion zu ner Daeva - einem von gott gesegneten wesen d.h. man kann davon ausgehen das du auch schwierigste dinge meisterst)
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: reagenzien sind in manchen filmen dabei, ja, sprüche auch (nix dagegen) nur will ich dabei BEWEGEN können (ich meine ich kann auch auch reden und laufen zugleich in RL - und meine hände zu bewegen als wenn ich caste kann ich beim gehen/rennen auch! - nur fliegen wie in aion kann ich noch nicht
> ...




Ich glaube nicht das man von dem Einen auf das Andere schliessen kann. Klar, man kann es miteinander vergleichen, und ich sage auch nicht das der Vergleich an dieser Stelle nicht unangebracht ist, aber jedes Universum hat seine eigenen Vorstellungen, Regeln und Abläufe.

Gerade Magie ist da keine Ausnahme. 
Aber nichts für ungut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
Allein ein Grund warum ich Aion spiele, ist das alles Hand und Fuß hat. 
Was mir da besonders gefällt ist das Sterben. 
Ich hab nicht viele MMOs gespielt, aber in den meisten war der Grund für das permanente Wiederbeleben ziemlich aus den Fingern gesogen. 
Das finde ich in Aion mit den Daeva sehr schön gemacht.

Generell finde ich es klasse ein Wesen wie einen Daeva spielen zu können. Das macht den Char wirklich zu etwas besonderem. 
Diese "Junger Abenteuer der mit jedem Tag an seinen Herausforderungen wächst"-Geschichte, finde ich da nach all den Jahren doch schon ziemlich ausgelutscht. 

Die Frage die ich mir da allerdings stelle, da ich noch nie Aion wirklich gespielt habe, ist ob man auch wirklich wie ein besonderes Wesen behandelt wird? Ich meine, Daeva sind nicht gerade Wesen die man mal so in der Nachbarschaft hat. [In einem MMO vlt. schon, aber auch nur weil die Spieltechnik es bedingt. Rein geschichtlich gesehen ist das natürlich etwas völlig anderes]

lg


----------

